# HEY NORTHWEST CAR CLUBS!



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FEW PEOPLE (CLUBS) HAVE BEEN TALKIN ABOUT THIS, TO IMPROVE TURN OUTS AND KEEP OUT THE KNUCKLE HEADS. WHAT U CLUBS AND CLUB LEADERS THINK ABOUT GETTIN SOMETHIN GOING? ITS TIME TO UNITE NOT FIGHT :biggrin: 

WE REALLY NEED TO CHANGE THE PUBLICS VIEW AND STOPPED GETTING STEREOTYPED...



ALL OPINIONS COUNT!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 21 2006, 06:11 PM~6613599
> *FEW PEOPLE (CLUBS) HAVE BEEN TALKIN ABOUT THIS, TO IMPROVE TURN OUTS AND KEEP OUT THE KNUCKLE HEADS OUT. WHAT U CLUBS AND CLUB LEADERS THINK ABOUT GETTIN SOMETHIN GOING? ITS TIME TO UNITE NOT FIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> WE REALLY NEED TO CHANGE THE PUBLICS VIEW AND STOPPED GETTING STEREOTYPED...
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD ROLLERZ ONLY IS DOWN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS 3 MAJOR CLUBS ALREADY 206RAIN I KNEW YOUD BE DOWN 4 DA CAUSE !!

INDEPENDENTS DONT BE SHY!!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

wait what lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE GONNA WORK ON OUR CITY.... P.O. 503


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 21 2006, 06:11 PM~6613599
> *FEW PEOPLE (CLUBS) HAVE BEEN TALKIN ABOUT THIS, TO IMPROVE TURN OUTS AND KEEP OUT THE KNUCKLE HEADS. WHAT U CLUBS AND CLUB LEADERS THINK ABOUT GETTIN SOMETHIN GOING? ITS TIME TO UNITE NOT FIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> WE REALLY NEED TO CHANGE THE PUBLICS VIEW AND STOPPED GETTING STEREOTYPED...
> ...


 :thumbsup: but its not the clubs doing the stupid shit, its the fools who dont have rides coming to the shows and the cruises giving the lolo scene a bad name.. publics always going to stereotype, all we can do is stay tru the lifestyle and do what we always have done and thats ride.. just my opinion, but I do agree we could use a nw lowrider counsel..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LAW ENFORCEMENT SEES IT THAT WAY IS THE WORST- CHECK OUT KILLAS TOPIC ABOUT WHAT WE ARE TRYIN TO DO- WEED OUT THE PEOPLE WOULD FUCK IT UP- GREAT INPUT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm down


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

is it gonna be just portland area??? or all oregon??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 21 2006, 05:11 PM~6613599
> *FEW PEOPLE (CLUBS) HAVE BEEN TALKIN ABOUT THIS, TO IMPROVE TURN OUTS AND KEEP OUT THE KNUCKLE HEADS. WHAT U CLUBS AND CLUB LEADERS THINK ABOUT GETTIN SOMETHIN GOING? ITS TIME TO UNITE NOT FIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> WE REALLY NEED TO CHANGE THE PUBLICS VIEW AND STOPPED GETTING STEREOTYPED...
> ...


  The additudes and tempers need to be weeded out with the knuckle heads too i think alot of people stopped turning out with all the drama over the hops well that and the fact it take money to keep going to all these shows and alot of people probably cant afford to go to everyshow but i know for fact alot of people go to the shows just for the hop and to me alot of people stopped showing up because of all the damn drama involved with the hops i always have said win lose or draw i give a fuck i dont do it to win i dont have to win if i win cool its a bonus me and my car are not any better off in life if i win the hop im happy doing it for fun and hanging with all the homies and people i dont get to see on the regular and as for the hop i think some of the rules need to be revamped as well as alot of others do and i know people always say a certain person from seattel is cheating or has no rules bla bla bla its all bullshit spec the cars if anybody think hes cheating im not saying anybody on here is or has said it but ive heard it alot anyways liek i have always said we are allout there doing the same shit i dont really care what car club your in or rep as long as we all cool with ea other we cool we all brothers in what we love hopping and lowriding plain and simple


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2006, 04:30 AM~6616402
> * The additudes and tempers need to be weeded out with the knuckle heads too i think alot of people stopped turning out with all the drama over the hops well that and the fact it take money to keep going to all these shows and alot of people probably cant afford to go to everyshow but i know for fact alot of people go to the shows just for the hop and to me alot of people stopped showing up because of all the damn drama involved with the hops i always have said win lose or draw i give a fuck i dont do it to win i dont have to win if i win cool its a bonus me and my car are not any better off in life if i win the hop im happy doing it for fun and hanging with all the homies and people i dont get to see on the regular and as for the hop i think some of the rules need to be revamped as well as alot of others do and i know people always say a certain person from seattel is cheating or has no rules bla bla bla its all bullshit spec the cars if anybody think hes cheating im not saying anybody on here is or has said it but ive heard it alot anyways liek i have always said we are allout there doing the same shit i dont really care what car club your in or rep as long as we all cool with ea other we cool we all brothers in what we love hopping and lowriding plain and simple
> *


Well Wrote, Big Tony! Couldn't Be Said Better! uffin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2006, 05:30 AM~6616402
> * i have always said we are allout there doing the same shit i dont really care what car club your in or rep as long as we all cool with ea other we cool we all brothers in what we love hopping and lowriding plain and simple
> *


nicely put.. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

much luv big t


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PUFFINALLDAY_@Nov 22 2006, 08:11 AM~6616866
> *Well Wrote, Big Tony! Couldn't Be Said Better! uffin:
> *



WELL..... TONY COULD HAVE USED A FEW PERIODS, SOME COMA'S AND A SPELL CHECKER. TONE.... CALL ME.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@Nov 22 2006, 09:10 AM~6617428
> *WELL..... TONY COULD HAVE USED A FEW PERIODS, SOME COMA'S AND A SPELL CHECKER. TONE.... CALL ME.
> *


What the hell is all those thigs LOL :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2006, 04:30 AM~6616402
> * The additudes and tempers need to be weeded out with the knuckle heads too i think alot of people stopped turning out with all the drama over the hops well that and the fact it take money to keep going to all these shows and alot of people probably cant afford to go to everyshow but i know for fact alot of people go to the shows just for the hop and to me alot of people stopped showing up because of all the damn drama involved with the hops i always have said win lose or draw i give a fuck i dont do it to win i dont have to win if i win cool its a bonus me and my car are not any better off in life if i win the hop im happy doing it for fun and hanging with all the homies and people i dont get to see on the regular and as for the hop i think some of the rules need to be revamped as well as alot of others do and i know people always say a certain person from seattel is cheating or has no rules bla bla bla its all bullshit spec the cars if anybody think hes cheating im not saying anybody on here is or has said it but ive heard it alot anyways liek i have always said we are allout there doing the same shit i dont really care what car club your in or rep as long as we all cool with ea other we cool we all brothers in what we love hopping and lowriding plain and simple
> *



cant say it any better then that.....
just to add my 2 cents, i was put on blast on layitlow 
because i had the opinion of who i respected as a hopper 
and who i thought was doing it the right way,
i dident bring up anyone who i thought wasent...???...it was just a simple big up to family
on my wifes side, but some shit got taken personal... i guess...
whatever, i hold no grudge, i just keep it moving and doing my thing,
then asked why i dont hop my shit....well...because i do this for fun not drama,
i have no interest in it, i dont even respond to it. 
if were really gonna "come together" theres alot of work to be done.

but ryan you killin me family, 
you went from FRONT STREET to CHILL MODE to UNION ORGINIZER
where do you get all your energy,..... i must be getting old :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 22 2006, 12:08 PM~6618389
> *
> but ryan you killin me family,
> you went from FRONT STREET to CHILL MODE to UNION ORGINIZER
> ...


:biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2006, 01:38 PM~6618525
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2006, 05:30 AM~6616402
> * The additudes and tempers need to be weeded out with the knuckle heads too i think alot of people stopped turning out with all the drama over the hops well that and the fact it take money to keep going to all these shows and alot of people probably cant afford to go to everyshow but i know for fact alot of people go to the shows just for the hop and to me alot of people stopped showing up because of all the damn drama involved with the hops i always have said win lose or draw i give a fuck i dont do it to win i dont have to win if i win cool its a bonus me and my car are not any better off in life if i win the hop im happy doing it for fun and hanging with all the homies and people i dont get to see on the regular and as for the hop i think some of the rules need to be revamped as well as alot of others do and i know people always say a certain person from seattel is cheating or has no rules bla bla bla its all bullshit spec the cars if anybody think hes cheating im not saying anybody on here is or has said it but ive heard it alot anyways liek i have always said we are allout there doing the same shit i dont really care what car club your in or rep as long as we all cool with ea other we cool we all brothers in what we love hopping and lowriding plain and simple
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE ME OR HATE ME - I AINT STOPPIN HAHA!!

JUST IDEAS GETTING KICKED DOG

WE JUST NEED TO GET BACK ON A UPWARD TRACK.

SURE WE ALL GET WORKED UP FROM TIME TO TIME- MAN I BRING MY CAR TO HOP AND HAVE A GOODTIME VIDEO TAPE A COOL EVENT FOR OTHER PARTS OF THE WORLD TO SEE- JUST ENDS UP WITH EMPTY THREATS GETTIN BUSTED UP AND SOME LITTLE PUNK TELLIN ME TO SUCK HIS DICK???? HOW WOULD MOST PEOPLE RESPOND?- WHILE THEY DONT GOT NUTTIN IF THAT SHIT WOULDNT BOTHER U U A BETTER MAN THEN ME. IM OUT BEEN OUT DOIN IT THATS A FACT-
ITS THOSE BUSTERS THAT RUIN IT OR GUNNA CAUSE SOMEONE TO GET HURT.
FUNNY THING IS ITS NOT LIKE THAT AT A L.A. EVENT.

JAIME HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO U AND YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

[/quote]
JAIME HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO U AND YOUR FAMILY.




one love family  ....DO you mean "WILD TURKEY"... :biggrin: ..IM GETTIN THIRSTY


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ya it would cool to get somthing started


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ya it would cool to get somthing started


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ya it would cool to get somthing started


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 22 2006, 01:08 PM~6618389
> *cant say it any better then that.....
> just to add my 2 cents,  i was put on blast on layitlow
> because i had the opinion of who i respected as a hopper
> ...


YEAH BUDDY I UNDERSTAND YOU DONT LIKE ME THATS FINE. ME AND BIG WILL ARE TRYING TO ORGANIZE THIS SHIT AND IF ME AND HIM CAN DO IT SO CAN ANY ONE ELSE. WERE GONNA MAKE IT HAPPEN.THIS WOULD EASE ALOT OF BULLSHIT BETWEEN CLUBS INDIVIDUAL PEOPLE. PLEASE NO TUFF GUY SHIT THIS IS FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING. WERE TAKING THIS TO THE NEXT LEVEL.
WE WISH EVERY ONE WOULD BE INVOLVED, BUT I UNDERSTAND WHEN SOMEONES GOT A GRUDGE BUT THATS WHY WERE DOING THIS.TWO OF THE MOST SAVAGE RIDERS IN THIS TOWN TRYIN TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. WE WOULD DEFFINATLY LIKE IF YOU OR YOUR CLUB FAMILY PARTICIPATED.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2006, 05:30 AM~6616402
> * The additudes and tempers need to be weeded out with the knuckle heads too i think alot of people stopped turning out with all the drama over the hops well that and the fact it take money to keep going to all these shows and alot of people probably cant afford to go to everyshow but i know for fact alot of people go to the shows just for the hop and to me alot of people stopped showing up because of all the damn drama involved with the hops i always have said win lose or draw i give a fuck i dont do it to win i dont have to win if i win cool its a bonus me and my car are not any better off in life if i win the hop im happy doing it for fun and hanging with all the homies and people i dont get to see on the regular and as for the hop i think some of the rules need to be revamped as well as alot of others do and i know people always say a certain person from seattel is cheating or has no rules bla bla bla its all bullshit spec the cars if anybody think hes cheating im not saying anybody on here is or has said it but ive heard it alot anyways liek i have always said we are allout there doing the same shit i dont really care what car club your in or rep as long as we all cool with ea other we cool we all brothers in what we love hopping and lowriding plain and simple
> *


BIG T I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR YOU AND HOW YOU TAKE IT BRO.
IN MY WORLD I RUN A SHOP SO EVERYTIME I WIN I PROMOTE MY SHOP.
AS FAR AS TAHT GUY UP SEATTLE I HAVE MAD RESPECT FOR HIM AND HES A OG
IN MY BOOK. IVE BEEN ONE OF THE CULPRATES OF ACTING UP AND BRINGING A ATTITUDE TO THE GAME, THATS HOW I AM HATE ME OR LOVE ME. I AM TRYING TO BE A BIG PART OF THIS AND IF I AM WILLING TO COMMUNICATE AND TRY TO HELP THE GAME ANY ONE SHOULD BE WILLING??HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU CATS UP NORTH.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

dam well put killa


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 22 2006, 03:03 PM~6619188
> *dam well put killa
> *


I AM A TRUE RIDER HOMIE AND IM DOWN FOR THA CAUSE.
IF WE DONT DO IT NOW LOWRIDING IS GONNA DIE AROUND HERE.
THIS COULD MAKE THINGS ALOT BETTER AT SHOWS AND ON THE STREETS.

WERE DEFFINATLY BRINGING THE STREETS BACK!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 22 2006, 03:04 PM~6619197
> *never said nothin about not likeing you, i hold no grudge
> in fact i bought my first lo lo from your boy scare 7-8 or so yrs ago.
> was a primer 64 impala, might have been his girlfriends or someones..??
> ...


I REALLY APRECIATE IT BRO. TRYING TO KEEP THE PEACE!!!
THAT WAS SCARES THAT WAS AWILE AGO 64 HTP ALL PRIMER.
DIDNT KNOW THAT WAS YOU.
WE NEED PARTICIPATION TO KEEP THA 100'S SPINNING. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ALOT OF PEOPLE KNOW ME AND HOW IVE BEEN. I AM WILLING TO TRY TO PROMOTE LOWRIDING AND COME TO THE TABLE CLEAR HEADED AND NO BEEFS ALL RIDING. WHEN WE CAN GET ENOUGH PEOPLE TO PARTICIPATE WE WILL PUT TOGETHER A DATE AND IT WILL BE AT CHROME THE CLUB ONLY RIDERS INVITED.THANKS GUYS AND ANY AND ALL RESPONSE IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 22 2006, 02:06 PM~6619212
> *I AM A TRUE RIDER HOMIE AND IM DOWN FOR THA CAUSE.
> IF WE DONT DO IT NOW LOWRIDING IS GONNA DIE AROUND HERE.
> THIS COULD MAKE THINGS ALOT BETTER AT SHOWS AND ON THE STREETS.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ANYONE COULD ALSO E-MAIL ME. [email protected]


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 22 2006, 03:21 PM~6619313
> *:thumbsup:
> *


YOUR INVITED TOO. WE NEED PEACE BETWEEN ALL VIDEO CREWS IN OUR AREA. :biggrin: PEOPLE WHO CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE NEED TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE. GOOD TO SEE YOUR BACK.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 22 2006, 12:43 PM~6618551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 22 2006, 02:32 PM~6619354
> *YOUR INVITED TOO. WE NEED PEACE BETWEEN ALL VIDEO CREWS IN OUR AREA. :biggrin:  PEOPLE WHO CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE NEED TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE. GOOD TO SEE YOUR BACK.
> *


im down for the good of lowriding, i think yakima riders need to unite like we were in 96, we all grew up and went our seperate ways, and some dont even talk to eachother, lowriding needs to brings us together not apart


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: i think that this is a really good idea and i honestly think that if the clubs and even individuals could get involved, better shows would come out and more people would come. but this is good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 22 2006, 02:01 PM~6619168
> *BIG T I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR YOU AND HOW YOU TAKE IT BRO.
> IN MY WORLD I RUN A SHOP SO EVERYTIME I WIN I PROMOTE MY SHOP.
> AS FAR AS TAHT GUY UP SEATTLE I HAVE MAD RESPECT FOR HIM AND HES A OG
> ...


I UNDERSTAND YOU RUN A SHOP I HAD THE SAME TYPE OF CONVO WITH ANOTHER SHOP OWNER FROM UP HERE TO ME YES IN A HOP IF YOU WIN IT "PROMOTES" YOUR SHOP BUT BEING IN THE HOP DOES THE SAME THING TOO SO TO ME YOU WILL HAVE CUSTOMERS IF YOU WIN OR LOSE IMO AND I WOULD HAVE TO AGREE YOU ARE A CULPRATE SIN ACTIUNG UP LOL BUT YOU HAVE ALSO CALMED DOWN AS OF LATE THAT I HAVE SEEN WHICH IS GOOD FOR ALL OF US AND THE SPORT  AS FAR HAS HATEING NAW MAN I DONT HATE ANYBODY HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AND ALL THE OTHER LIL PEEPS OUT THERE TOO


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 22 2006, 03:38 PM~6619393
> *im down for the good of lowriding, i think yakima riders need to unite like we were in 96, we all grew up and went our seperate ways, and some dont even talk to eachother, lowriding needs to brings us together not apart
> *


I know what your saying Nick, that's why we've done a bbq in yaks for the last two years, free to whoever wanted to come.. both times we had good turnouts from other clubs and everything went smooth.. i know there are some differences between some cats here in Yakima, but those aren't club issues there individual issues, which got blown out of proportion in different ways, all u got to do is drive around yaks and check peeps out firsthand, not hear say from someone else and u will see who doin what in the shops on the streets and at the shows.. times have changed, so have some of the riders, some losing interest in the shows, or taking time off from the sport and looking into other hobbies, lots of new riders around here too though just starting out. I do miss the old days though with cruising every weekend on the ave.. shows at the sundome, sportsman park on sunday afternoon..


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

as for the hop i think some of the rules need to be revamped as well as alot of others do and i know people always say a certain person from seattel is cheating or has no rules bla bla bla its all bullshit spec the cars if anybody think hes cheating im not saying anybody on here is or has said it but ive heard it alot anyways 


I also agree that the rules need to be revamped....but where do we start??? I am always open to suggestions, but remember theres alway away around every rule book...thats why lawyers make the money they do...as far as this guy from Seattle??? how would I or anyone associated with BLVD entainment benefit by allowing him to do what he wants??? It's funny to me that whoevers winning is cheating...don't matter if the guys from CAS, Jendas, BigTime, Showtime, Side II Side, Lowcos and whoever else makes the effort to dump a bunch of money into and car for 10 hits of the switch on a Sunday...It's a prime example of poor sportsmanship in my opinion. I have a Chevy thats been sitting for 4 or 5 years that 100% legal to BLVD and GOLO rule for the time it was built and I have no interest in bring it out to Hop because of the negativity involved. I got into the whole "HOP Offical" to help promote the RIDE in ridin....to help a friend that wants to see the rider communtity grow and continue to be a lifestyle for anyone who chooses it. It takes a lot of effort to plan and organize a carshow/hop as some of you may expienced...try to do it year in and year out for one benefit...the LOVE of the RIDE.....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Best northwest topic ever. Lets keep it going.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

im down :biggrin: and i know other individual riders thats down with all the lowrider movement


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 22 2006, 07:09 PM~6620505
> *im down  :biggrin: and i know other individual riders thats down with all the lowrider movement
> *


 :biggrin: You know what be tight is a northwest newsletter even if it was all black and white and it would be free


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 22 2006, 07:16 PM~6620543
> *:biggrin: You know what be tight is a northwest newsletter even if it was all black and white and it would be  free
> *


we call it lay it low.. :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 22 2006, 07:20 PM~6620574
> *we call it lay it low..  :biggrin:
> *


 your right


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

True lowriders will always be lowriders. You will see them year after year, show after show, cruz after cruz. Everyone does what they can, You will never be able to weed out all the egos and assholes, Because all of us can be egos or asshole at onetime or another.

Just my two cents. Wsup to all my homies,  Happy Thanksgiving. At least we still can lowride, thats somthing to be thankfull for.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE!! EVERYONES MEDS ARE KICKING IN...J/K


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 22 2006, 06:55 PM~6620746
> *NICE!! EVERYONES MEDS ARE KICKING IN...J/K
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 22 2006, 06:07 PM~6620499
> *Best northwest topic ever. Lets keep it going.
> *



no shit, look how much we already accomplished,
and were only on page 3 :cheesy: 
northwest setting the example for the glode....:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 22 2006, 06:58 PM~6620480
> *as for the hop i think some of the rules need to be revamped as well as alot of others do and i know people always say a certain person from seattel is cheating or has no rules bla bla bla its all bullshit spec the cars if anybody think hes cheating im not saying anybody on here is or has said it but ive heard it alot anyways
> I also agree that the rules need to be revamped....but where do we start??? I am always open to suggestions, but remember theres alway away around every rule book...thats why lawyers make the money they do...as far as this guy from Seattle??? how would I or anyone associated with BLVD entainment benefit by allowing him to do what he wants??? It's funny to me that whoevers winning is cheating...don't matter if the guys from CAS, Jendas, BigTime, Showtime, Side II Side, Lowcos and whoever else makes the effort to dump a bunch of money into and car for 10 hits of the switch on a Sunday...It's a prime example of poor sportsmanship in my opinion. I have a Chevy thats been sitting for 4 or 5 years that 100% legal to BLVD and GOLO rule for the time it was built and I have no interest in bring it out to Hop because of the negativity involved. I got into the whole "HOP Offical" to help promote the RIDE in ridin....to help a friend that wants to see the rider communtity grow and continue to be a lifestyle for anyone who chooses it. It takes a lot of effort to plan and organize a carshow/hop as some of you may expienced...try to do it year in and year out for one benefit...the LOVE of the RIDE.....
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 4 AGAIN ITS BEEN AWHILE :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT LETS ALL RIDE TOGETHER


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 22 2006, 11:10 PM~6621862
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT LETS ALL RIDE TOGETHER
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt for the NW


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

shit im down for it,,,,,




and i know theres a grip of folks out there that would love to discredit me,but im a rider too and im down to get this goin.....


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 23 2006, 09:10 AM~6623475
> *shit im down for it,,,,,
> and i know theres a grip of folks out there that would love to discredit me,but im a rider too and im down to get this goin.....
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks olskool.....


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 22 2006, 02:32 PM~6619354
> *YOUR INVITED TOO. WE NEED PEACE BETWEEN ALL VIDEO CREWS IN OUR AREA. :biggrin:  PEOPLE WHO CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE NEED TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE. GOOD TO SEE YOUR BACK.
> *


i heard that! well said killa! :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 23 2006, 09:10 AM~6623475
> *shit im down for it,,,,,
> and i know theres a grip of folks out there that would love to discredit me,but im a rider too and im down to get this goin.....
> *


:thumbsup: chucky


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I KNOW VENG IS A GOOD LITTLE P.R. MAN. MIGHT BE SOMEONE GOOD TO HAVE ON THE BOARD. CHEIF ORGANIZER? :biggrin: 

ITS ALL ABOUT HOW FAR WE WANT TO GET IT.
TRUTHFULLY WE EVEN WORKOUTING LOCAL STUFF OUT, WHICH IS TOUGH ENUFF.

SO IM JUST GUNNA THROW OUT IDEAS

SOUNDS LIKE SHUE FEELS WE NEED A REVAMP ON HYDRO RULES
THATS A GREAT TOPIC FOR THE WHOLE NW REGION TO WORK OUT.
WHATS CONSIDERED THE NW? OREGON, WASHINGTON, IDAHO?
WHAT ABOUT THE CANADIAN BROTHERS?

ITS ALL ABOUT COMMUNICATION-

WE WILL BE GETTING A GATHERING/MEETING WHATEVER VERY SOON IN RIGHT ON THE BORDER OF WASH AND ORE, REAL RIDERS LETS STEP IT UP. WE WILL SET A DATE THAT WORKS WELL FOR EVERYONE-
EVERYONE THAT IS REALLY DOWN FOR THIS IS WELCOME- SHOULD BE A GOOD GROUNDBREAKING TIME. CHECK YOUR ADDITUDES AT THE DOOR.

I LIKE THE NEWS LETTER IDEA- MAYBE DECALS-TEE SHIRTS-BUSINESS CARDS TO HAND OUT OF WHATS TRYING TO BE CREATED.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 23 2006, 06:15 PM~6625942
> *I KNOW  VENG IS A GOOD LITTLE P.R. MAN. MIGHT BE SOMEONE GOOD TO HAVE ON THE BOARD. CHEIF ORGANIZER? :biggrin:
> 
> ITS ALL ABOUT HOW FAR WE WANT TO GET IT.
> ...


 I'll devote some time into the newsletter as long as its kept free


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cool big scoob happy birdday!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 23 2006, 06:51 PM~6626381
> *I'll devote some time into the newsletter as long as its kept free
> *



cool, can YOU put 20 inch rim adds on every other page...wait....LRM already has that... :uh: ...my bad...


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 23 2006, 08:47 PM~6626712
> *cool big scoob happy birdday!!
> *


 You too man


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Nov 23 2006, 08:59 PM~6626794
> *
> *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Nov 23 2006, 08:59 PM~6626794
> *
> *


whend you get the tat? :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 23 2006, 09:40 PM~6627054
> *cool, can YOU put 20 inch rim adds on every other page...wait....LRM already has that... :uh: ...my bad...
> *



Naw free newsletter that means no wasted paper


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 23 2006, 09:40 PM~6627054
> *cool, can YOU put 20 inch rim adds on every other page...wait....LRM already has that... :uh: ...my bad...
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm not in a club, but I'm down to help out with whatever i can 
I know alot of the laws and RCW's in WA regarding hydro's and anything lowered. if you have a question about it, I can most likely answer it.

In fact, if ya'll do a news letter, I can do a little article about the laws n' otha' stuff every month or somethin'. 

I've gotten out of MANY tickets because i knew the laws and was able to show the officer that my car was legal.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 22 2006, 07:36 PM~6620662
> *True lowriders will always be lowriders. You will see them year after year, show after show, cruz after cruz. Everyone does what they can, You will never be able to weed out all the egos and assholes, Because all of us can be egos or asshole at onetime or another.
> Just my two cents. Wsup to all my homies,   Happy Thanksgiving. At least we still can lowride, thats somthing to be thankfull for.
> *


Some of these young bucks with no rides and the newbie riders take this lowriding sport like a damn gang-war, saying they represent some club or even some brand of hydraulics that you can only see if you had the trunk open...please! that's just playing stupid and so fucking immature that's killing this state and the lifestyle for a whole bunch of people that have love for this game. I've gone to Hot rods shows and you don't see these type of shit, everything is all good and almost everyone brings the whole family, to tell you the truth I've been to some LR shows that makes me think twice if I should bring my family to the show or not. This needs to stop somehow and I don't see it happenin' soon unless we learn to loose when we loose and think that we can never win it all and alot of people can't take a 2nd place in peace and that's when sometimes shit start.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Nov 23 2006, 11:33 PM~6627560
> *Some of these young bucks with no rides and the newbie riders take this lowriding sport like a damn gang-war, saying they represent some club or even some brand of hydraulics that you can only see if you had the trunk open...please! that's just playing stupid and so fucking immature that's killing this state and the lifestyle for a whole bunch of people that have love for this game. I've gone to Hot rods shows and you don't see these type of shit, everything is all good and almost everyone brings the whole family, to tell you the truth I've been to some LR shows that makes me think twice if I should bring my family to the show or not. This needs to stop somehow and I don't see it happenin' soon unless we learn to loose when we loose and think that we can never win it all and alot of people can't take a 2nd place in peace and that's when sometimes shit start.
> *


:thumbsup: this is the first year i showed my car and to be honest, i just did it for fun, i just love being at the shows and i didnt start my car for show, i did it for me and the street. i think people might stress too much over the trophies and shit, but just my 2 cents. and i understand if you put lots of work/money into your car and get upset when you dont get a trophy, but come on it should be for the love of the cars and the culture :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 24 2006, 12:02 AM~6627646
> *:thumbsup: this is the first year i showed my car and to be honest, i just did it for fun, i just love being at the shows and i didnt start my car for show, i did it for me and the street.  i think people might stress too much over the trophies and shit, but just my 2 cents.  and i understand if you put lots of work/money into your car and get upset when you dont get a trophy, but come on it should be for the love of the cars and the culture :dunno:
> *


INDEED AND CHINO IS STILL A REAL YOUNG BUCK,hes doin this for him...
:thumbsup:



thanks ryan for the earlier comment....


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 24 2006, 02:17 AM~6627901
> *INDEED AND CHINO IS STILL A REAL YOUNG BUCK,hes doin this for him...
> :thumbsup:
> thanks ryan for the earlier comment....
> *


yeeeeah 18 and tryin to soak up as much info and shit as possible. overall, the NW shows love you know? it's just the small shit like after hops and stuff where there's problems. im sure there's other personal stuff, but this is a step toward fixing problems and ensuring that more positives are to come :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 24 2006, 02:24 AM~6627914
> *yeeeeah 18 and tryin to soak up as much info and shit as possible.  overall, the NW shows love you know?  it's just the small shit like after hops and stuff where there's problems.  im sure there's other personal stuff, but this is a step toward fixing problems and ensuring that more positives are to come :thumbsup:
> *


indeed.....


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 24 2006, 12:02 AM~6627646
> *:thumbsup: this is the first year i showed my car and to be honest, i just did it for fun, i just love being at the shows and i didnt start my car for show, i did it for me and the street.  i think people might stress too much over the trophies and shit, but just my 2 cents.  and i understand if you put lots of work/money into your car and get upset when you dont get a trophy, but come on it should be for the love of the cars and the culture :dunno:
> *


Don't get me wrong young homie, I do put alot of $$$ and work on my own rides when I build them and when someone hops or looks better than mine that just makes me try to get better at it. But alot of people don't see it that way and you in another note seem like you have a head on your shoulders going in the right direction and I've seen some of your posts and it will be a pleasure whenever I get to meet you and shake your hand personally. People like you get my respect, help and frienship anytime.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Nov 24 2006, 11:43 AM~6629232
> *Don't get me wrong young homie, I do put alot of $$$ and work on my own rides when I build them and when someone hops or looks better than mine that just makes me try to get better at it. But alot of people don't see it that way and you in another note seem like you have a head on your shoulders going in the right direction and I've seen some of your posts and it will be a pleasure whenever I get to meet you and shake your hand personally. People like you get my respect, help and frienship anytime.
> *


thanks homey and yeah im always down to meet new riders. are you going to the cruise out in everett coming up in december?


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 24 2006, 11:49 AM~6629270
> *thanks homey and yeah im always down to meet new riders.  are you going to the cruise out in everett coming up in december?
> *


Yeah, I'll be there.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Nov 23 2006, 11:33 PM~6627560
> *Some of these young bucks with no rides and the newbie riders take this lowriding sport like a damn gang-war, saying they represent some club or even some brand of hydraulics that you can only see if you had the trunk open...please! that's just playing stupid and so fucking immature that's killing this state and the lifestyle for a whole bunch of people that have love for this game. I've gone to Hot rods shows and you don't see these type of shit, everything is all good and almost everyone brings the whole family, to tell you the truth I've been to some LR shows that makes me think twice if I should bring my family to the show or not. This needs to stop somehow and I don't see it happenin' soon unless we learn to loose when we loose and think that we can never win it all and alot of people can't take a 2nd place in peace and that's when sometimes shit start.
> *


Im not sure if you were affened by my coment, But if you were, sorry, It was not ment to affened anyone, I just ment, It is very easy to say or do somthing that people can take the wrong way and then think that you have attiude.

Im not very new to the game, If you were reafuring to me. Also Im not a hopper, just plain and simple lowrider threw and threw. I could give a fuck about a peace of plastic.(trophy)

Here are my rides if you have not seen them.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 21 2006, 10:23 PM~6615325
> *:thumbsup: but its not the clubs doing the stupid shit, its the fools who dont have rides coming to the shows and the cruises giving the lolo scene a bad name.. publics always going to stereotype, all we can do is stay tru the lifestyle and do what we always have done and thats ride.. just my opinion, but I do agree we could use a nw lowrider counsel..
> *


X2


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

to the muthafuckn top for the big NW


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

my oh my............now this is what i'm talking about. it's good to see all the bullshit, drama, and ego's put to the side.

i'm down for this.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 24 2006, 11:49 AM~6629270
> *thanks homey and yeah im always down to meet new riders.  are you going to the cruise out in everett coming up in december?
> *


WHAT CRUISE??!?!!!??!?!?!?
I wanna go!!! :cheesy: 
Time?
place?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

nice rides leo... especially the monte.. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 25 2006, 08:26 AM~6633160
> *nice rides leo... especially the monte.. :thumbsup:
> *


should see em in person homie,to me they always have a way of being breathtakin,usually cuz im noticin somethin new.....


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 25 2006, 11:21 AM~6633725
> *should see em in person homie,to me they always have a way of being breathtakin,usually cuz im noticin somethin new.....
> *


i have seen the white one in person, not sure on the monte though


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ONLY IN THE GREAT WHITE NORTH EEEEEEHHHHH


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ONLY IN THE GREAT WHITE NORTH EEEEEEHHHHH


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ONLY IN THE GREAT WHITE NORTH EEEEEEHHHHH


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Thx for the nice coments everyone. Things gettin twisted real easy on the computer, I learned along time ago to do my best to say things as positive as I can on here. I did not mean for my coment about egos and assholes to be a negative statment, I was just tellin it like I see it.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 24 2006, 06:02 PM~6630799
> *Im not sure if you were affened by my coment, But if you were, sorry, It was not ment to affened anyone, I just ment, It is very easy to say or do somthing that people can take the wrong way and then think that you have attiude.
> 
> Im not very new to the game, If you were reafuring to me. Also Im not a hopper, just plain and simple lowrider threw and threw. I could give a fuck about a peace of plastic.(trophy)
> ...


Nice ride's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

DONT LET THIS TOPIC DIE! uffin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 25 2006, 07:58 PM~6636108
> *DONT LET THIS TOPIC DIE! uffin:
> *


X2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

X3


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

lets all meet up sometime to fig' this out. how about at the next car show, we pick some place to meet around the show somewhere like McDonalds before or after the show...


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 25 2006, 05:10 PM~6635147
> *Thx for the nice coments everyone. Things gettin twisted real easy on the computer, I learned along time ago to do my best to say things as positive as I can on here. I did not mean for my coment about egos and assholes to be a negative statment, I was just tellin it like I see it.
> *


yeah man, i definetly agreed with what you were saying earlier. and you werent tryin to say anything bad, it was just the truth. :thumbsup: and as for the cruise, it's on december 15th or 16th, its in everettSW corner of Everett Mall Meet @ 5pm and leave at 6 pm.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

There's a cruise in everett?


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Nov 26 2006, 10:15 AM~6638626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

It doesnt snow on the cruise??


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

cruise in the snow :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

ha ha on 13's then we can all push when someone gets stuck


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2006, 12:27 PM~6639140
> *ha ha on 13's then we can all push when someone gets stuck
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2006, 01:27 PM~6639140
> *ha ha on 13's then we can all push when someone gets stuck
> *


hahaha over 6 inches of snow in bellingham just today and it's only 12:56. hahaha and as for the 13's, theyll cut through the snow like butta hahahaha


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

city should pay for you all to plow the snow haha


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 26 2006, 01:57 PM~6639314
> *hahaha over 6 inches of snow in bellingham just today and it's only 12:56. hahaha and as for the 13's, theyll cut through the snow like butta hahahaha
> *


We have like 5 or 6 inches to.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2006, 01:58 PM~6639321
> *city should pay for you all to plow the snow haha
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

It's hella cold outside!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

I had to go out and shovel the snow now im ready for some hot chocolate :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

IT AINT THAT COLD OVER HERE AND WE BARLEY GOT ANY SNOW


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 05:07 PM~6640420
> *IT AINT THAT COLD OVER HERE AND WE BARLEY GOT ANY SNOW
> *


damn man, it's coming down at my parents' house


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 26 2006, 07:32 PM~6641325
> *damn man, it's coming down at my parents' house
> *


ALSO IN RENTON


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Nov 26 2006, 07:42 PM~6641400
> *ALSO IN RENTON
> *


All day long on the westside!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i didn't see a damn bit of snow! :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 25 2006, 12:07 PM~6633879
> *i have seen the white one in person, not sure on the monte though
> *


it was at portland,and chehalis......but theres always new details that catch the eye...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

we took out my pops chevy with 32inch tires and were doing doughnuts in a parking lot at a school :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

the news said there should be 6" more 2night


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Where at?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2006, 10:32 PM~6642488
> *we took out my pops chevy with 32inch tires and were doing doughnuts in a parking lot at a school :biggrin:
> *


lol, my homie got his '69 chevy pickup completely sidewayz in the Fred Myers [sp?]
parking lot for about 30 yards. :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2006, 10:33 PM~6642497
> *Where at?
> *


Sea-Tac area


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 26 2006, 10:33 PM~6642495
> *the news said there should be 6" more 2night
> *


 :0 i still have to drive up to bellingham, i cant get up there until at earliest tomorrow morning, but if it's coming down that much i dont even know


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 26 2006, 10:37 PM~6642523
> *lol, my homie got his '69 chevy pickup completely sidewayz in the Fred Myers [sp?]
> parking lot for about 30 yards.  :cheesy:
> *


ha ha that's cool we got a 350 crate engine in ours...I tried to get my impala sideways but It wouldnt it would jus spinn the tires.;


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 26 2006, 10:39 PM~6642532
> *Sea-Tac area
> *


Damn so then we are probably gonna get that much to I live in yakima wa.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2006, 10:40 PM~6642547
> *ha ha that's cool we got a 350 crate engine in ours...I tried to get my impala sideways but It wouldnt it would jus spinn the tires.;
> *


lol, I'm not drivin' my caddy in the snow, cuz just my luck some dumb ass will prob' hit me.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

ha ha ya there's alot of people that drive real crazy out there :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2006, 10:45 PM~6642590
> *ha ha ya there's alot of people that drive real crazy out there :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


yizzer, i dont know how many times people have almost wrecked my shit this weekend alone :angry:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

ha ha ha they havent hit me yet...


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

wow this topic makes me want to give everyone a big hug :barf: seriosly everyone gets all lovey in the winter then summer comes and can't shake a homies hand. actions speak louder than words. if every one hear just showed up and supported the shows and bbqs' then blvd would still be have'n shows in may. the problem is to much talk not enough working on your ride and respecting others my 2 cents.

ryan if you work this council out let me know when there is shows/events me and my car will try my hardest to be there.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Nov 26 2006, 11:00 PM~6642687
> *wow this topic makes me want to give everyone a big hug :barf: seriosly everyone gets all lovey in the winter then summer comes and can't shake a homies hand. actions speak louder than words. if every one hear just showed up and supported the shows and bbqs' then blvd would still be have'n shows in may. the problem is to much talk not enough working on your ride and respecting others my 2 cents.
> 
> ryan if you work this council out let me know when there is shows/events me and my car will try my hardest to be there.
> *


your from oregon homie me and will are trying to do this so if your interested we'll
pencil you on the list of folks to give a date to when we set the exact date thanks.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

I try to go to every show that's around my area but not very many people can go to all the shows and build real nice cars cause of money or family .


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

im just saying i wish everybody would just show up to these events looking forward to next year hope its a good one


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Nov 26 2006, 11:07 PM~6642731
> *im just saying i wish everybody would just show up to these events looking forward to next year hope its a good one
> *


Ya I know what u mean we need to keep lowriding alive


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Nov 26 2006, 11:07 PM~6642731
> *im just saying i wish everybody would just show up to these events looking forward to next year hope its a good one
> *


if every one came to our meetings and we all socialize and people are confortable around each other and everyone was in it to help the lowriding lifestyle,when it comes time to do shows or bbqs it is very likely that everything and everyone would be real good unlike shit that has happened in the past.
im out here to lowride not impress or stress. i want to be able to bring my kids out and know were gonna have a good day. hopefully it will work or it will just be another year like always so every one needs to man up.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 11:13 PM~6642775
> *if every one came to our meetings and we all socialize and people are confortable around each other and everyone was in it to help the lowriding lifestyle,when it comes time to do shows or bbqs it is very likely that everything and everyone would be real good unlike shit that has happened in the past.
> im out here to lowride not impress or stress. i want to be able to bring my kids out and know were gonna have a good day. hopefully it will work or it will just be another year like always so every one needs to man up.
> *


Ya I agree with u Im tired of seeing all the gangster's with no rides trying to start problems and making us look bad we should all do something to help our community and show that not all lowrider's are trouble.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 11:13 PM~6642775
> *if every one came to our meetings and we all socialize and people are confortable around each other and everyone was in it to help the lowriding lifestyle,when it comes time to do shows or bbqs it is very likely that everything and everyone would be real good unlike shit that has happened in the past.
> im out here to lowride not impress or stress. i want to be able to bring my kids out and know were gonna have a good day. hopefully it will work or it will just be another year like always so every one needs to man up.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2006, 12:13 AM~6642775
> *if every one came to our meetings and we all socialize and people are confortable around each other and everyone was in it to help the lowriding lifestyle,when it comes time to do shows or bbqs it is very likely that everything and everyone would be real good unlike shit that has happened in the past.
> im out here to lowride not impress or stress. i want to be able to bring my kids out and know were gonna have a good day. hopefully it will work or it will just be another year like always so every one needs to man up.
> *


DAMN KILLA TELL EM


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

I know this year Im looking forward to seeing new cars and im gonna try to go to all the shows around washington and oregon and im down for anything that will help show that lowrider's are also good people.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

IT STARTED SNOWIN HELLA AROUND 6  ITS SUPPOSED TO ALL COME DOWN TONIGHT OVER HERE TOO


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2006, 11:34 PM~6642901
> *I know this year Im looking forward to seeing new cars and im gonna try to go to all the shows around washington and oregon and im down for anything that will help show that lowrider's are also good people.
> *


im tryin to see your trey :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> Im not sure if you were affened by my coment, But if you were, sorry, It was not ment to affened anyone, I just ment, *It is very easy to say or do somthing that people can take the wrong way and then think that you have attiude.*
> Im not very new to the game, If you were reafuring to me. Also Im not a hopper, just plain and simple lowrider threw and threw. I could give a fuck about a peace of plastic.(trophy)
> 
> It's all good homie I didn't get offended and that's exactly what I was trying to say.
> ...


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Canada is north west too, are we included??????????


we have hot girls if needed, big tony know whats up :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 27 2006, 01:55 AM~6643311
> *Canada is north west too,  are we included??????????
> we have hot girls if needed,  big tony know whats up :biggrin:
> *


damn hook a Chino up :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 27 2006, 01:55 AM~6643311
> *Canada is north west too,  are we included??????????
> we have hot girls if needed,  big tony know whats up :biggrin:
> *


The ugly ones arent that bad either. If that made any sense.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 11:13 PM~6642775
> *if every one came to our meetings and we all socialize and people are confortable around each other and everyone was in it to help the lowriding lifestyle,when it comes time to do shows or bbqs it is very likely that everything and everyone would be real good unlike shit that has happened in the past.
> im out here to lowride not impress or stress. i want to be able to bring my kids out and know were gonna have a good day. hopefully it will work or it will just be another year like always so every one needs to man up.
> *


I like and admire what you guys are trying to do, But there are always so many variables. I will give you some instances, This cruz coming up in decmber up in everet, Sounds like a good idea and fun, But to my knowledge its on a friday at 5 pm. I live in olympia washington, Everet is like 2 hours from me, Im not going to be able to make it threw friday rush hour to everet by 5.

Portland lowrider show, was more violent this year then I can ever rember and I have been going since 96, The result of which is I have one of my car club members tell me he will not show there ever again, For the safety of his family. I have to respect his wishes. He is a very good member, Alot of my members are starting to feel that way. The hops have got way outta control, I have not taken part or even watched very many of them for about 3 or four years now.

There is to much gambling, shit talking, and Alchol involed with most of them, and that is just to name a few things. We as responsible lowriders need to change ourselves before we can change the shows. Most of the time we say its not the lowriders its the people that come to see the lowriders, Threre is some truth in that staetment but, I think alot of us dont want to admit that those people came with some body or was told about the event by some lowrider. Im rambling


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: leo, the portland show did have a few fights this year. i helped break one up bye the blue impala from your club, the 65 i think not sure, but the lil fockers were using his display as weapons chucking them across the floor.. was a lot of bs at this years shows, that needs to change..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 27 2006, 08:40 AM~6644201
> *:thumbsup: leo, the portland show did have a few fights this year. i helped break one up bye the blue impala from your club, the 65 i think not sure, but the lil fockers were using his display as weapons chucking them across the floor.. was a lot of bs at this years shows, that needs to change..
> *


Yes sir I know, 3 of our cars came very close to having damage done to them because of fights, But thats not the worst that happen. Im not sure how many people actually know this, But during the awards ceromany a man was murdered in the parking lot.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

where was the security?? that fight lasted what like 10 mins


reel talk Leo

Canada is never counted out big dog


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn thats some realness,,



leo you served it up straight this time,but i still support what they tryin to do....


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 27 2006, 09:47 AM~6644497
> *damn thats some realness,,
> leo you served it up straight this time,but i still support what they tryin to do....
> *


I do my best to always serve shit up straghit. I know vengence that in the past I have said things about you that your club members did not like, But I just would like to see more action come from you then words, We have a very small lowriding community here in olympia and we can use all the lowrides we can get.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 27 2006, 10:05 AM~6644562
> *I do my best to always serve shit up straghit. I know vengence that in the past I have said things about you that your club members did not like, But I just would like to see more action come from you then words, We have a very small lowriding community here in olympia and we can use all the lowrides we can get.
> *


right right,but thats the past,and you also seen me gettin down on workin on my car this last year also..

for me its lil by lil,when the funding is there..but you will see some more changes this next year just like there were changes this year....


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 27 2006, 07:03 AM~6644046
> *The ugly ones arent that bad either. If that made any sense.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Its cold all the way down here in Oregon and Im close to the ocean 35 degrees a little snow came down earlier but not stickin it doesnt snow here very often but if its gonna be this cold I wouldnt mind if it stuck cuz I got bald tires on the daily and a school parking lot real close


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 27 2006, 01:02 AM~6643227
> *im tryin to see your trey :thumbsup:
> *


Next year it wont be all the way done but im still gonna take it out.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 27 2006, 01:55 AM~6643311
> *Canada is north west too,  are we included??????????
> we have hot girls if needed,  big tony know whats up :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 27 2006, 08:21 AM~6644125
> *
> There is to much gambling, shit talking, and Alchol involed with most of them, and that is just to name a few things. We as responsible lowriders need to change ourselves before we can change the shows. Most of the time we say its not the lowriders its the people that come to see the lowriders, Threre is some truth in that staetment but, I think alot of us dont want to admit that those people came with some body or was told about the event by some lowrider. Im rambling
> *


there is alot of gambling and shit talking and to many people are getting hurt we need to stop that shit.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Leo didnt The Royal Image olympia come to the cruise last year my brother is in it and I just barely joined?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 27 2006, 09:47 AM~6644497
> *damn thats some realness,,
> leo you served it up straight this time,but i still support what they tryin to do....
> *


maybe its not for each and every person
were still giving it a shot rider punched this topic up this was really the other topic of oregon riderz unite. so yall can do your thing if thats how you feel


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

What do u mean killa??


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 27 2006, 06:38 PM~6647640
> *What do u mean killa??
> *


i mean we already have more people interested than we may have thought,
if someone or anyone dont want to be involved maybe they shouldnt have lo-los
we thought of this local and it spread which is great so there will be more places represented. negativity is what were trying to eliminate.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh I see what u mean...ya I agree man im tired of all this arguing and shit talking over wich car is better I want to be able to jus cruise my shit.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 27 2006, 05:47 PM~6647690
> *Oh I see what u mean...ya I agree man im tired of all this arguing and shit talking over wich car is better I want to be able to jus cruise my shit.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

R u coming to the cruise loriding69


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

CHINO TAKE ME TO THE CRUISE :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

IM GOIN TO SLEEP ILL BE BACK IN THE MORNING :wave:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 27 2006, 11:49 PM~6649925
> *CHINO TAKE ME TO THE CRUISE :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *


which one?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 27 2006, 06:47 PM~6647690
> *Oh I see what u mean...ya I agree man im tired of all this arguing and shit talking over wich car is better I want to be able to jus cruise my shit.
> *


x-3.... i'll be there on the 16th


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 28 2006, 05:46 AM~6650633
> *x-3.... i'll be there on the 16th
> *


SORRY I WILL BE IN CALI FROM 15TH TO 17TH OF DEC.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 01:17 AM~6650288
> *which one?
> *


everett


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 27 2006, 06:29 PM~6647585
> *Hey Leo didnt The Royal Image olympia come to the cruise last year my brother is in it and I just barely joined?
> *


What cruz are you talking about. If you are reffering to yakima, No we did not make it out there last year. We have been there in years past tho.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2006, 06:42 PM~6647658
> *i mean we already have more people interested than we may have thought,
> if someone or anyone dont want to be involved maybe they shouldnt have lo-los
> we thought of this local and it spread which is great so there will be more places represented. negativity is what were trying to eliminate.
> *


Im not saying that I dont want to be involved, And im not trying to be negative, I just thing that we need to look with in to bring change. Im sure that all of us have that one friend that is a hot head, Well why would you bring that friend to a family orientaed event, If that is what you really want it to be. Stuff like that is what Im talking about, 

Also we need to have understanding with each other, Everyone that is on this site has a pasion for lowriding or they would not be on here. But clubs will hate on each other in a silent fashion. Like they didnt come to our show so we are not going to come to theres. People should not have that attiude, Maybe the people they were reffering to could not afford to go or somthing like that. All of us know how expensive it is to build a car, And some of these people have familys to take care of, Not 2 mention day to day living cost. I can easly drop 200 on any givin weekend going to a show, Or I can take that 200 and put it in my car.

Understanding and comuncation are key, And that is why i do admire what you guys are trying to do, But at the same time killa, With that coment you made to me it feels you are quick to put a homie out for voiceing himself. 
I could have taken your statment wrong tho and I do understand that. Peace


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 206Ryder, underageimp, RIDERCHRONICLES, westside206rain

:wave:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 28 2006, 12:32 PM~6652470
> *Im not saying that I dont want to be involved, And im not trying to be negative,  I just thing that we need to look with in to bring change. Im sure that all of us have that one friend that is a hot head, Well why would you bring that friend to a family orientaed event, If that is what you really want it to be. Stuff like that is what Im talking about,
> 
> Also we need to have understanding with each other, Everyone that is on this site has a pasion for lowriding or they would not be on here. But clubs will hate on each other in a silent fashion. Like they didnt come to our show so we are not going to come to theres. People should not have that attiude, Maybe the people they were reffering to could not afford to go or somthing like that. All of us know how expensive it is to build a car, And some of these people have familys to take care of, Not 2 mention day to day living cost. I can easly drop 200 on any givin weekend going to a show, Or I can take that 200 and put it in my car.
> ...


:thumbsup: and to everyone who might take leo's stuff the wrong way, all it is is constructive criticism. He's just bringing up things that we should look into. :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 28 2006, 11:28 AM~6652046
> *everett
> *


hmmm...we can probably do that cuz i gotta drive back from bellingham to get my car and then go up to everett. and weather may be a problem too, up here it's horrible right now.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 12:44 PM~6653013
> *hmmm...we can probably do that cuz i gotta drive back from bellingham to get my car and then go up to everett.  and weather may be a problem too, up here it's horrible right now.
> *


ISNT UR CAR IN ISSAQUAH?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 28 2006, 12:46 PM~6653038
> *ISNT UR CAR IN ISSAQUAH?
> *


mmhmm, so i gotta drive 2 hours(if roads are clear) and then get you and then drive up to everett. hopefully weather's good, cuz right now :thumbsdown:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 12:53 PM~6653105
> *mmhmm, so i gotta drive 2 hours(if roads are clear) and then get you and then drive up to everett.  hopefully weather's good, cuz right now :thumbsdown:
> *


OR U COULD GET ME AT THE RESTAURANT SO U DONT GOTTA DRIVE OUT HERE TO THE BOONIES :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 28 2006, 12:59 PM~6653179
> *OR U COULD GET ME AT THE RESTAURANT SO U DONT GOTTA DRIVE OUT HERE TO THE BOONIES  :biggrin:
> *


i thought the restaurants even farther? and whats up with free grub? hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 01:02 PM~6653209
> *i thought the restaurants even farther? and whats up with free grub? hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


ITS KINDA BY COVINGTON.. AND YEA PIK ME UP THERE AND WE CAN EAT B4 WE LEAVE :biggrin: :biggrin: 



TAKE A BUNCH OF TACOS WITH US AND SLANG THEM :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 28 2006, 01:07 PM~6653256
> *ITS KINDA BY COVINGTON.. AND YEA PIK ME UP THERE AND WE CAN EAT B4 WE LEAVE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TAKE A BUNCH OF TACOS WITH US AND SLANG THEM :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


i am that Chino Bling :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 01:14 PM~6653306
> *i am that Chino Bling :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: SELL SOME NOODLE TAMALES WITH WHITE RICE


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 28 2006, 01:17 PM~6653337
> *:biggrin: SELL SOME NOODLE TAMALES WITH WHITE RICE
> *


haha i just had a cup o noodles :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 01:27 PM~6653411
> *haha i just had a cup o noodles :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 28 2006, 01:32 PM~6653459
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


it's freezing outside and we don't have any fuckin food in my room :angry:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 01:34 PM~6653484
> *it's freezing outside and we don't have any fuckin food in my room  :angry:
> *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 28 2006, 01:35 PM~6653491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im down to smoke some rock :0


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 01:40 PM~6653557
> *im down to smoke some rock  :0
> *


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 28 2006, 12:20 PM~6652373
> *What cruz are you talking about. If you are reffering to yakima, No we did not make it out there last year. We have been there in years past tho.
> *


Ya the yakima cruise... maybe it was the canada chapter ya I think it was we had a bar-b-Q r u guys coming out this coming cruise?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

cant wait till the cruise here im tired of the snow already I want to go out and cruise. :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2006, 06:04 PM~6655325
> *cant wait till the cruise here im tired of the snow already I want to go out and cruise. :biggrin:
> *


x2, i want to get everything i want done to my car and then clean her up and get her rollin :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

I want to sand my skirts and paint them white and im gonna clean her up and get it running better.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2006, 06:45 PM~6655602
> *I want to sand my skirts and paint them white and im gonna clean her up and get it running better.
> *


i love skirts :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

i love looking under them.lol I also want to get the whip antennas for the back


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

doesnt royal image do a club bbq every year at the college before the yak show? usually takes place on sat..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Ya we did last year we saw u drive by.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2006, 07:50 PM~6655641
> *Ya we did last year we saw u drive by.
> *


u cant miss me.. :biggrin: i was going to stop but had shit to do..


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 28 2006, 06:49 PM~6655632
> *doesnt royal image do a club bbq every year at the college before the yak show? usually takes place on sat..
> *


thats what six trey was saying, maybe this year, all the clubs should get together for a bbq before the show? i dont know it's an idea and i figure with all this talk of getting the clubs together and shit, it'd be perfect no?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 28 2006, 06:51 PM~6655652
> *u cant miss me.. :biggrin:  i was going to stop but had shit to do..
> *


how many cars do you guys have? last year i saw you folks out in yakima and those cars were clean homey. :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

we do a bbq every year and all clubs invited, only prob with having one on that day is everybody is busy getting the rides ready for the show and cruise.. but still not a bad idea.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 28 2006, 07:51 PM~6655652
> *u cant miss me.. :biggrin:  i was going to stop but had shit to do..
> *


ha ha ha


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

ya we should all have a huge bar-b-q and bring all the cars out we can eat carne asada and hotdogs and all that shit.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 07:52 PM~6655670
> *how many cars do you guys have? last year i saw you folks out in yakima and those cars were clean homey.  :thumbsup:
> *


we have enough, all Kandy rides too..


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 28 2006, 06:53 PM~6655673
> *we do a bbq every year and all clubs invited, only prob with having one on that day is everybody is busy getting the rides ready for the show and cruise.. but still not a bad idea.
> *


that is true hahaha your guys' cops dont like out of towners huh? haha we were all cleaning cars at the car wash and out of nowhere, cops showed up saying that there were people giving us a hard time haha we were probably somewhere around 19 deep. dumb coppers. but when is your bbq?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Ya u guys have really nice cars I like the red 64


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 28 2006, 06:55 PM~6655693
> *we have enough, all Kandy rides too..
> *


i saw that and normally i dont like the tint, but on your guys' cars, the tint looks pretty filthy, it's something different you know? :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

We had ours the day of the cruise.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2006, 07:58 PM~6655715
> *Ya u guys have really nice cars I like the red 64
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Yup that's it my pops is friends with his dad doesnt his dad have the blue elco?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2006, 06:54 PM~6655689
> *ya we should all have a huge bar-b-q and bring all the cars out we can eat carne asada and hotdogs and all that shit.
> *


i don't know about eating shit but some carne and hotdogs sounds good to me! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

ya shit would be nasty but any mexican food or jus any food is good for me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 07:58 PM~6655721
> *i saw that and normally i dont like the tint, but on your guys' cars, the tint looks pretty filthy, it's something different you know? :thumbsup:
> *


we get fucked with time to time by the police cuz of the colored tint, but its all goo, i agree im not a big fan of tint on lolos, with mine i just wanted something different..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

we should all roll together all the yakima clubs.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2006, 08:01 PM~6655731
> *Yup that's it my pops is friends with his dad doesnt his dad have the blue elco?
> *


yeah they own jakes custom tint.. the elco is just as clean..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

yup him and my pops go way back


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Nov 28 2006, 07:02 PM~6655741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The seattle clubs got your guys' backs :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 08:08 PM~6655790
> *What about the teriyaki and rice for Chinos? :biggrin:hahaha esta bien ill pretend to be mexican for una semana
> i didn't know there were laws against colored tint, because your tint isnt that dark.  you can still see inside the cars right?  i dont know it's something different and it looks good.
> The seattle clubs got your guys' backs :thumbsup:
> *


Don't forget about all the SOLO riders too!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

every one's welcome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Nov 28 2006, 09:10 PM~6656762
> *Don't forget about all the SOLO riders too!
> *


hell yeah, im riding SOLO, just cool with dem Rollerz :thumbsup: it's for errrbody hahaha


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Nov 28 2006, 09:10 PM~6656762
> *Don't forget about all the SOLO riders too!
> *


hows the weather down theretoo? up here in bellingham, i damn near just froze to death hahaha. we had to walk to my homey's car and people from the islands shouldnt be in this situation.haha


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 08:08 PM~6655790
> *What about the teriyaki and rice for Chinos? :biggrin:hahaha esta bien ill pretend to be mexican for una semana
> i didn't know there were laws against colored tint, because your tint isnt that dark.  you can still see inside the cars right?  i dont know it's something different and it looks good.
> The seattle clubs got your guys' backs :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 07:08 PM~6655790
> *What about the teriyaki and rice for Chinos? :biggrin:hahaha esta bien ill pretend to be mexican for una semana*


when did u stop pretending :dunno:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 28 2006, 10:50 PM~6657318
> *when did u stop pretending :dunno:
> *


no mames guey :0 :dunno: que onda con la onda?


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 10:51 PM~6657324
> *no mames guey :0 :dunno: que onda con la onda?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 28 2006, 10:53 PM~6657333
> *:dunno:
> *


esta cayendo :dunno:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 10:58 PM~6657361
> *esta cayendo :dunno:
> *


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm ready ta ride...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

This topic was started do to another topic about uniting the northwest.
As some of you can probably see, It is already happening. We have a great thing right here. "LAYITLOW". This is were we can make change with open comuncation.

Posting your thoughts coments and replys is a great way to really be heard with out interapution or people who dont listen. This topic should, In my opinion be used as a open formum just for that. "Uniting the northwest" Trying to set up meetings is harder to get people involved then just useing the internet. The intertnet is here at everyones personal convenice.

Not that meetings are a bad idea, I just think that it would be hard to get people from all over to actually make trips to go to meetings. Then when people say they will show up and for one reason or another can not make it, That angers others and creates tension. Just some thoughts


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 28 2006, 01:42 PM~6652995
> *:thumbsup: and to everyone who might take leo's stuff the wrong way, all it is is constructive criticism.  He's just bringing up things that we should look into. :thumbsup:
> *


Thx for understanding


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2006, 05:55 PM~6654966
> *Ya the yakima cruise... maybe it was the canada chapter  ya I think it was we had a bar-b-Q r u guys coming out this coming cruise?
> *


Ya it was the other white guys, :rofl: We came out with 3 of our cars the year before. Im sure some of us will make it out there this summer.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed leo is right on this one,good thinkin big homie,,,




this is uniting the nw riders.now we just need to get more of em in here...


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 29 2006, 08:19 AM~6658957
> *This topic was started do to another topic about uniting the northwest.
> As some of you can probably see, It is already happening. We have a great thing right here. "LAYITLOW". This is were we can make change with open comuncation.
> 
> ...


That's definetly true, because some people don't even show up for cruises when they say they will, so it might be dificult to get them to come out to a meeting. Especially with work schedules, weather, car problems, and whatever else, it's always difficult, but on here people can talk and catch up whenever they need to :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 29 2006, 09:19 AM~6658957
> *This topic was started do to another topic about uniting the northwest.
> As some of you can probably see, It is already happening. We have a great thing right here. "LAYITLOW". This is were we can make change with open comuncation.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

I didn't get a chance to read every thing going on.But were beter off united then devided.Mabye some of the leadership or prezidents got to get together every once and a while .BBQN in the sumer time is allways a good way to get together.


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

I didn't get a chance to read every thing going on.But were beter off united then devided.Mabye some of the leadership or prezidents got to get together every once and a while .BBQN in the sumer time is allways a good way for everyone to get together.


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

I didn't get a chance to read every thing going on.But were beter off united then devided.Mabye some of the leadership or prezidents got to get together every once and a while .BBQN in the sumer time is allways a good way for everyone to get together.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@Nov 29 2006, 05:57 PM~6662440
> *I didn't get a chance to read every thing going on.But were beter off united then devided.Mabye some of the leadership or prezidents got to get together every once and a while .BBQN in the sumer time is allways a good way for everyone to get together.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Nov 29 2006, 05:18 PM~6662549
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2 and whatever Solo riders as well


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

X3


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Sup to everyone in the northwest!!!!!


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:wave: sup mayne?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

whos gona be at the cruise on the 16th???

I'll be there. (if my car is runnin' right)


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 30 2006, 03:38 AM~6665186
> *whos gona be at the cruise on the 16th???
> 
> I'll be there. (if my car is runnin' right)
> *


I'll be there if weather is good :thumbsup: and by good i mean i can drive my car up there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 30 2006, 03:38 AM~6665186
> *whos gona be at the cruise on the 16th???
> 
> I'll be there. (if my car is runnin' right)
> *


mabye me if chino wants to take me :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 30 2006, 04:38 AM~6665186
> *whos gona be at the cruise on the 16th???
> 
> I'll be there. (if my car is runnin' right)
> *


What cruise???


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 30 2006, 05:10 PM~6669360
> *mabye me if chino wants to take me :dunno:
> *


I wouldnt :biggrin: :biggrin: jus playing :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 30 2006, 06:34 PM~6670174
> *What cruise???
> *


up in everett, FULLXTC


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 30 2006, 06:35 PM~6670181
> *I wouldnt  :biggrin:  :biggrin: jus playing :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 21 2006, 07:11 PM~6613599
> *FEW PEOPLE (CLUBS) HAVE BEEN TALKIN ABOUT THIS, TO IMPROVE TURN OUTS AND KEEP OUT THE KNUCKLE HEADS. WHAT U CLUBS AND CLUB LEADERS THINK ABOUT GETTIN SOMETHIN GOING? ITS TIME TO UNITE NOT FIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> WE REALLY NEED TO CHANGE THE PUBLICS VIEW AND STOPPED GETTING STEREOTYPED...
> ...


BACK TO THE TOPIC DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY IDEAS. LETS GET THIS STARTED ASAP.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 30 2006, 06:52 PM~6670275
> *hahaha :thumbsup:
> *


:twak: THE THUMBS GOIN THE WRONG WAY PENDEJO


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 30 2006, 07:34 PM~6670174
> *What cruise???
> *


december 16th, its in everett SW-corner of Everett Mall Meet @ 5pm and leave at 6 pm


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm gona be recordin' for a dvd so charge your shit and show me what you got.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good...


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 1 2006, 01:06 AM~6672522
> *I'm gona be recordin' for a dvd so charge your shit and show me what you got.
> *


 :0 damn i guess i might have to have the spokes on then


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 1 2006, 12:33 PM~6674605
> *:0 damn i guess i might have to have the spokes on then
> *


just make sure you get some new pics of it too homie....


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!!!! sorry guys.... i cant go.... the shop just called me and said that my block is cracked.... so *does anybody in the seattle area have a 350/700r4 for sale????*


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn that sucks I know here in town there is a guy selling a 700r4 for sale.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

=/ i need the engine to go with it...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

im sure there is some 350's around here


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 30 2006, 10:42 PM~6671648
> *BACK TO THE TOPIC DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY IDEAS.  LETS GET THIS STARTED ASAP.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 1 2006, 04:36 PM~6676299
> *DAMN!!!!!!!! sorry guys.... i cant go.... the shop just called me and said that my block is cracked.... so does anybody in the seattle area have a 350/700r4 for sale????
> *


 that's no good man. hit up droopy on here...might be Mr Droopy of something. or maybe BA Rider either one might know something :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill ask ba rider tonight before i go to work about a motor for ya,and see what he says...my connections down here are fresh outta motors,as per a 700r4 trust me down here they hard to come by sometimes..


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

thanks for lookin'


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 1 2006, 04:36 PM~6676299
> *DAMN!!!!!!!! sorry guys.... i cant go.... the shop just called me and said that my block is cracked.... so does anybody in the seattle area have a 350/700r4 for sale????
> *


craigslist.com


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

looked there =/

but thanks i found one.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

whats up,.. to my northwest family!!!,..its good to see all tha input and suport to our lifestyle,....but we need more!!!!!! our hobbie is die'n out slowly,..evrey year thears less and less riders out thear ,...car shows
are geting canceled,.do to lac of suport,....wtf????,....stop worring about keep'n it gangsta and keep it real,....we'r all gett'n too old for this shit,....lets cut tha drama and get our roll on,.... so we should make some kind of get-together and get it all strait!!!!! big up's for tha nw,.........my 2 cents!!!!!!,..............Robert munoz,


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Dec 1 2006, 11:46 PM~6678385
> *whats up,.. to my northwest family!!!,..its good to see all tha input and suport to our lifestyle,....but we need more!!!!!!  our hobbie is die'n out slowly,..evrey year thears less and less riders out thear ,...car shows
> are geting canceled,.do to lac of suport,....wtf????,....stop worring about keep'n it gangsta and keep it real,....we'r all gett'n too old for this shit,....lets cut tha drama and get our roll on,.... so we should  make some kind of get-together and get it all strait!!!!! big up's for tha nw,.........my 2 cents!!!!!!,..............Robert munoz,
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Dec 2 2006, 12:46 AM~6678385
> *whats up,.. to my northwest family!!!,..its good to see all tha input and suport to our lifestyle,....but we need more!!!!!!  our hobbie is die'n out slowly,..evrey year thears less and less riders out thear ,...car shows
> are geting canceled,.do to lac of suport,....wtf????,....stop worring about keep'n it gangsta and keep it real,....we'r all gett'n too old for this shit,....lets cut tha drama and get our roll on,.... so we should  make some kind of get-together and get it all strait!!!!! big up's for tha nw,.........my 2 cents!!!!!!,..............Robert munoz,
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 2 2006, 12:26 AM~6678287
> *looked there =/
> 
> but thanks i found one.
> *


hit up ba rider...he has a 350 for sale......

and just get that 700r4 mentioned in here and you back on the road,only now you can fit up ya motor with a few more goodies that you didnt have before.... :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Ok can we get back on subject here? so what should be the first step to starting this?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Dec 2 2006, 12:46 AM~6678385
> *whats up,.. to my northwest family!!!,..its good to see all tha input and suport to our lifestyle,....but we need more!!!!!!  our hobbie is die'n out slowly,..evrey year thears less and less riders out thear ,...car shows
> are geting canceled,.do to lac of suport,....wtf????,....stop worring about keep'n it gangsta and keep it real,....we'r all gett'n too old for this shit,....lets cut tha drama and get our roll on,.... so we should  make some kind of get-together and get it all strait!!!!! big up's for tha nw,.........my 2 cents!!!!!!,..............Robert munoz,
> *


X2


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

OKAY THIS IS JUST MY IDEA. I THINK THAT WHOEVER CAN MAKE IT WE ALL SHOULD GO TO CHROME CLUB IN DOWNTOWN VANCOUVER WASH. ON LIKE A FRIDAY NIGHT OR SATURDAY. THEN WE SHOULD A A FEW PEOPLE LOOKING AROUND TO SEE IF THERE IS A SPOT (BIG PARKING LOT OR SOMETHING) THAT WE CAN ALL MEET UP AT AND EITHER KICK IT THERE OR GO ON A CRUISE. MABYE WE COULD DO THIS EVERY WEEKEND WHEN WE HAVE DRY WHEATHER. WE HAVE TO HAVE RULES LIKE NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL AND LEAVE THE GANG STUFF ALONE. IF YOU GO TO CALI AND YOUR AT A KICK IT SPOT WITH LO LOWS AND YOU TRY TO BANG THEY LET YOU KNOW THAT THIS IS NOT THE SPOT AND THATS A BIG PART WHY CALI HAS A GREAT LOWRIDING COMMUNITY. THEN WE NEED TO ASK THE OWNER OF THE SPOT IF THEY HAVE ANY RULES THEY ALSO WANT TO PUT OUT THERE. I WAS THINKING LIKE A FRED MEYER PARKING LOT OR A BIG STORE LIKE THAT. WHATS YOU GUYS THOUGHTS AND COMMENTS ?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

ya that would be good I agree about the gang stuff we dont want them to ruin it by starting fights and doing stupid shit.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

yeah, cuz if the store owner doesnt mind, and tells us his rules on the parking lot. then it should be kool. then it could be like alil' car show every meeting.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

that would be cool then after the meeting we can all go for a cruise.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 2 2006, 07:39 AM~6679516
> *:dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Dec 2 2006, 05:58 PM~6681953
> *:0
> *


we talked to each other sorta..  i'll leave it at that..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 2 2006, 02:40 PM~6681033
> *OKAY THIS IS JUST MY IDEA.  I THINK THAT WHOEVER CAN MAKE IT WE ALL SHOULD GO TO CHROME CLUB IN DOWNTOWN VANCOUVER WASH.  ON LIKE A FRIDAY NIGHT OR SATURDAY.  THEN WE SHOULD A A FEW PEOPLE LOOKING AROUND TO SEE IF THERE IS A SPOT  (BIG PARKING LOT OR SOMETHING) THAT WE CAN ALL MEET UP AT AND EITHER KICK IT THERE OR GO ON A CRUISE.  MABYE WE COULD DO THIS EVERY WEEKEND WHEN WE HAVE DRY WHEATHER.  WE HAVE TO HAVE RULES LIKE NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL AND LEAVE THE GANG STUFF ALONE.  IF YOU GO TO CALI AND YOUR AT A KICK IT SPOT WITH LO LOWS AND YOU TRY TO BANG THEY LET YOU KNOW THAT THIS IS NOT THE SPOT AND THATS A BIG PART WHY CALI HAS A GREAT LOWRIDING COMMUNITY.  THEN WE NEED TO ASK THE OWNER OF THE SPOT IF THEY HAVE ANY RULES THEY ALSO WANT TO PUT OUT THERE.  I WAS THINKING LIKE A FRED MEYER PARKING LOT OR A BIG STORE LIKE THAT.  WHATS YOU GUYS THOUGHTS AND COMMENTS ?
> *



that sounds like a killer idea,and i agree,we should make sure theres no bullshit and drama,and indeed make sure whereever is decided to park that the lot owner/manager if has any rules or requests that they are followed to not fuck it up for the rest of us...


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 2 2006, 04:16 PM~6682235
> *we talked to each other sorta..   i'll leave it at that..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Dec 2 2006, 09:45 PM~6682903
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup big homie... :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

wheres the best place to meet that would be kool for everybody?
start giving some places to pick from.
such as:

Alki beach
or 
tacoma dome
or
everett mall
or
ect.....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

deffinatly not what we had in mind.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 2 2006, 09:04 PM~6683002
> *wheres the best place to meet that would be kool for everybody?
> start giving some places to pick from.
> such as:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

what did you have in mind???


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 2 2006, 01:40 PM~6681033
> *OKAY THIS IS JUST MY IDEA.  I THINK THAT WHOEVER CAN MAKE IT WE ALL SHOULD GO TO CHROME CLUB IN DOWNTOWN VANCOUVER WASH.  ON LIKE A FRIDAY NIGHT OR SATURDAY.  THEN WE SHOULD A A FEW PEOPLE LOOKING AROUND TO SEE IF THERE IS A SPOT  (BIG PARKING LOT OR SOMETHING) THAT WE CAN ALL MEET UP AT AND EITHER KICK IT THERE OR GO ON A CRUISE.  MABYE WE COULD DO THIS EVERY WEEKEND WHEN WE HAVE DRY WHEATHER.  WE HAVE TO HAVE RULES LIKE NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL AND LEAVE THE GANG STUFF ALONE.  IF YOU GO TO CALI AND YOUR AT A KICK IT SPOT WITH LO LOWS AND YOU TRY TO BANG THEY LET YOU KNOW THAT THIS IS NOT THE SPOT AND THATS A BIG PART WHY CALI HAS A GREAT LOWRIDING COMMUNITY.  THEN WE NEED TO ASK THE OWNER OF THE SPOT IF THEY HAVE ANY RULES THEY ALSO WANT TO PUT OUT THERE.  I WAS THINKING LIKE A FRED MEYER PARKING LOT OR A BIG STORE LIKE THAT.  WHATS YOU GUYS THOUGHTS AND COMMENTS ?
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 3 2006, 12:17 AM~6683534
> *what did you have in mind???
> *


uniting real riders. seems like it isnt for all.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 3 2006, 09:06 AM~6684288
> *uniting real riders. seems like it isnt for all.
> *


you know im down for it homie....


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 3 2006, 09:06 AM~6684288
> *uniting real riders. seems like it isnt for all.
> *


what do u mean isnt for all? in my eyes if u a rider in the NW not just the portland area this affects u.. we need input from all the riders, from the new guys to the guys who been doin for years.. need to get a point a view from every angle, not just a handfull of guys.. everytown in the N.W. has its own views and ideas, maybe we might want to branch it out and then have a rep from every area come to an agreed spot to meet.. or pres. of each club maybe, the pres. could get ideas and comments from there club and bring it up at the counsil meeting.. just my .02$


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 3 2006, 09:38 AM~6684397
> *what do u mean isnt for all? in my eyes if u a rider in the NW not just the portland area this affects u.. we need input from all the riders, from the new guys to the guys who been doin for years.. need to get a point a view from every angle, not just a handfull of guys.. everytown in the N.W. has its own views and ideas, maybe we might want to branch it out and then have a rep from every area come to an agreed spot to meet.. or pres. of each club maybe, the pres. could get ideas and comments from there club and bring it up at the counsil meeting.. just my .02$
> *


sounds really good to me,,,


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 3 2006, 09:45 AM~6684425
> *sounds really good to me,,,
> *


x2


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

X3 hope we get something going here


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS NOT HOPING, ITS STEPPIN UP AND DOIN IT!! WHAT WE NEED IS LEADERS IN DIFFERENT POINTS OF THE NW. SOMEONE FROM YAK LIKE GRAPEVINE, OLY LIKE LEO, ALBANY LIKE SKEET AND LEE, TACOMA- SEATTLE MAYBE SHUE OR JT. DOES SPOKANE AND CANADA WANT IN- IF SO IS THERE ANYONE THAT WOULD LEAD UP THOSE AREAS? I THINK FOR THE FIRST MEETING
NEEDS TO BE ALL SERIOUSNESS CLEAR THE ARE VENT FRUSTRATIONS AND PLAN ON REGROWING THE CULTURE. ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT KNOW EACH OTHER- ITS WINTER FUCK THE CARS TIME TO BE FACE TO FACE- JUST SEND TIME HEARING EACH OTHER OUT.. IMO


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

X2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU PART OF THIS x2 HOMIE LOL


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I hope we actually do this.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

So when and where r we gonna all meet up at if this does go through?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

this all sounds like a good idea, good luck homies making it happen for the NW :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 3 2006, 11:34 AM~6684858
> *this all sounds like a good idea, good luck homies making it happen for the NW  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, seems like alot of people already know about the cruise on the 16th in everette. IMO that could be the first chance to meet eachother in the northside 'cause I know alot of people from the southside of town are not gonna make it for alot of reasons. Later on we should do a cruise in the south side that way peps that never made to this one could have a chance to meet the people that are close to them around their own area. Just a thought.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

So where are we gonna have the meeting and when?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Dec 2 2006, 12:46 AM~6678385
> *whats up,.. to my northwest family!!!,..its good to see all tha input and suport to our lifestyle,....but we need more!!!!!!  our hobbie is die'n out slowly,..evrey year thears less and less riders out thear ,...car shows
> are geting canceled,.do to lac of suport,....wtf????,....stop worring about keep'n it gangsta and keep it real,....we'r all gett'n too old for this shit,....lets cut tha drama and get our roll on,.... so we should  make some kind of get-together and get it all strait!!!!! big up's for tha nw,.........my 2 cents!!!!!!,..............Robert munoz,
> *


I have to disagree with you a little bit homie, I dont beleave that lowriding is dying, Lowriding threw its history has had ups and downs like anything, In the 70s it was alive and strong but in the 80s it slowed and new trends came with mini trucks. But when the 90s came about the west coast rappers started supporting it and it help give a breath of fresh air back into it.

Now we are faceing new trends with donks and euro style cars, Whcih are taking some people that would have most likely built a lowrider. The thing all of us need to rember is lowriding has heart, soul, and most importantly TRADTION. Trends will come and go and lowriding will have ups and downs but as far as I can see are only real fear of it dying should be the fact that the car companys are no longer making any rear wheel drive luxiorary style cars for us to turn into lowriders, And the tradtional style lowrider cars are getting harder to come by.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Speak the truth :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 3 2006, 11:11 AM~6684740
> *ITS NOT HOPING, ITS STEPPIN UP AND DOIN IT!! WHAT WE NEED IS LEADERS IN DIFFERENT POINTS OF THE NW. SOMEONE FROM YAK LIKE GRAPEVINE, OLY LIKE LEO, ALBANY LIKE SKEET AND LEE, TACOMA- SEATTLE MAYBE SHUE OR JT. DOES SPOKANE AND CANADA WANT IN- IF SO IS THERE ANYONE THAT WOULD LEAD UP THOSE AREAS? I THINK FOR THE FIRST MEETING
> NEEDS TO BE ALL SERIOUSNESS CLEAR THE ARE VENT FRUSTRATIONS AND PLAN ON REGROWING THE CULTURE. ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT KNOW EACH OTHER- ITS WINTER FUCK THE CARS TIME TO BE FACE TO FACE- JUST SEND TIME HEARING EACH OTHER OUT.. IMO
> *


Thank you for thinking of me homie, But honestly I have a very full plate right now, Im not sure if I could really dedicate the time. I have my chapter to run and look over 2 other chapters.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

oh well it was an idea. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

just spread the word on the 16th get peoples opinion???


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 3 2006, 01:58 PM~6685419
> *I  have to disagree with you a little bit homie, I dont beleave that lowriding is dying, Lowriding threw its history has had ups and downs like anything, In the 70s it was alive and strong but in the 80s it slowed and new trends came with mini trucks. But when the 90s came about the west coast rappers started supporting it and it help give a breath of fresh air back into it.
> 
> Now we are faceing new trends with donks and euro style cars, Whcih are taking some people that would have most likely built a lowrider. The thing all of us need to rember is lowriding has heart, soul, and most importantly TRADTION. Trends will come and go and lowriding will have ups and downs but as far as I can see are only real fear of it dying should be the fact that the car companys are no longer making any rear wheel drive luxiorary style cars for us to turn into lowriders, And the tradtional style lowrider cars are getting harder to come by.
> *


thats what i'm scared of...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:uh: X2


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i'm gona try my hardest to make it on the 16th. even if i cant ride in my Lac'... 

we'll all need name tages with our L.I.L. names so we know who ppl are. then we can learn real names. just my .02


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Ya we should buy those "HI MY NAME IS" tags :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 3 2006, 02:45 PM~6685685
> *Ya we should buy those "HI MY NAME IS" tags  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 3 2006, 01:45 PM~6685685
> *Ya we should buy those "HI MY NAME IS" tags  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HI MY NAME IS CHINO AND I WILL PROBABLY BE THE ONLY ASIAN THERE :dunno::biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253+Dec 3 2006, 01:24 PM~6685585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be the *big* ass fool with the asian :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THINK THE FIRST RULE SHOULD BE IF U DONT WANT TO BE APART OF THIS AND MAKE IT MOVE FORWARD, DONT POST UP ON THIS TOPIC GAME PLAYERS ONLY


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

Guess again UnderagePimp... make that 2 Asian...Im down for any cause to this Northwest Lowriding movement..Let's get it craccin for the 07 homies...Wuttup to all riders especially all NW Riders


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 3 2006, 04:18 PM~6686128
> *HI MY NAME IS CHINO AND I WILL PROBABLY BE THE ONLY ASIAN THERE :dunno::biggrin:
> *


ha haha :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 3 2006, 04:30 PM~6686214
> *THINK THE FIRST RULE SHOULD BE IF U DONT WANT TO BE APART OF THIS AND MAKE IT MOVE FORWARD, DONT POST UP ON THIS TOPIC GAME PLAYERS ONLY
> *


X2 im in.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY RIDER LETS GET SOMETHING GOING FOR CLUB CHROME ON A FRIDAY OR SATURDAY. LIKE NEXT WEEKEND IM DOWN. WHATS UP LETS SEE WHO CAN ALL GO TO CLUB CHROME NEXT SATURDAY NIGHT AFTER LIKE 6PM.

ALL CLUBS WELCOME THIS IS A STARTING POINT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 3 2006, 01:58 PM~6685419
> *I  have to disagree with you a little bit homie, I dont beleave that lowriding is dying, Lowriding threw its history has had ups and downs like anything, In the 70s it was alive and strong but in the 80s it slowed and new trends came with mini trucks. But when the 90s came about the west coast rappers started supporting it and it help give a breath of fresh air back into it.
> 
> Now we are faceing new trends with donks and euro style cars, Whcih are taking some people that would have most likely built a lowrider. The thing all of us need to rember is lowriding has heart, soul, and most importantly TRADTION. Trends will come and go and lowriding will have ups and downs but as far as I can see are only real fear of it dying should be the fact that the car companys are no longer making any rear wheel drive luxiorary style cars for us to turn into lowriders, And the tradtional style lowrider cars are getting harder to come by.
> *


read what rider put in this pertains to you.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 3 2006, 04:30 PM~6686214
> *THINK THE FIRST RULE SHOULD BE IF U DONT WANT TO BE APART OF THIS AND MAKE IT MOVE FORWARD, DONT POST UP ON THIS TOPIC GAME PLAYERS ONLY
> *


leo needs to read this, homie this is positive shit you trying to be negative to much 
i run a car club chapter too. maybe in your town its all good but in mine it aint.
and im goona fix it,and oh yeah lowriding has fell off and if people dont pick it up its gonna be done, i mean new genereations.


LOOK ANYONE INTERESTED GET AHOLD OF ME 503 327 4193.
IM TRYIN TO HELP I DONT HAVE TIME FOR PEOPLE WITH BIG HEADS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 3 2006, 08:28 PM~6687089
> *leo needs to read this, homie this is positive shit you trying to be negative to much
> i run a car club chapter too. maybe in your town its all good but in mine it aint.
> and im goona fix it,and oh yeah lowriding has fell off and if people dont pick it up its gonna be done, i mean new genereations.
> ...


Everybody should get involved in this, and I agree if you dont move on. You know im down I want to be able to go to shows and say whats up to everybody were all in the same game lets keep this shit a big family.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 3 2006, 07:31 PM~6687114
> *Everybody should get involved in this, and I agree if you dont move on. You know im down I want to be able to go to shows and say whats up to everybody were all in the same game lets keep this shit a big family.
> *


THIS IS WHY WERE TRYING TO DO THIS SHIT HOMIE ANYONE WITH ANY THING NEGATIVE TO SAY, OR NOT WANTING IN ON THIS JUST MIND THERE OWN.
THE REAL RIDERS WILL PLAY!!!! WERE TRYING TO HAVE A MEETING BEFORE DEC IS UP MAYBE AS SOON AS NEXT WEEKEND WE MIGHT HAVE TO START SO PEOPLE WILL FOLLOW.WE WILL WIN!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 3 2006, 08:38 PM~6687158
> *THIS IS WHY WERE TRYING TO DO THIS SHIT HOMIE ANYONE WITH ANY THING NEGATIVE TO SAY, OR NOT WANTING IN ON THIS JUST MIND THERE OWN.
> THE REAL RIDERS WILL PLAY!!!! WERE TRYING TO HAVE A MEETING BEFORE DEC IS UP MAYBE AS SOON AS NEXT WEEKEND WE MIGHT HAVE TO START SO PEOPLE WILL FOLLOW.WE WILL WIN!!!
> *


Wish I was closer, I would be there.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS UP KILLA ? SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOP BUT MY MOM GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL YESTERDAY AND I WAS TRYING TO HELP HER OUT ALITTLE YOU KNOW. I WILL BE THERE THIS SATURDAY TO HELP A HOMIE OUT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 3 2006, 07:39 PM~6687169
> *Wish I was closer, I would be there.
> *


YOU DONT GOTTA SHOW UP EVERY TIME HOMIE!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 3 2006, 07:41 PM~6687186
> *WHATS UP KILLA ? SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOP BUT MY MOM GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL YESTERDAY AND I WAS TRYING TO HELP HER OUT ALITTLE YOU KNOW.  I WILL BE THERE THIS SATURDAY TO HELP A HOMIE OUT.
> *


WHAT UP J-BO ITS GOOD HOMIE DONT SWEAT IT. WE WILL BE MAKING THAT CALI RUN STILL IN 2 WEEKS!!! INDIVIDUALS PUTTING IT THE FUCK DOWN!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 3 2006, 08:44 PM~6687216
> *WHAT UP J-BO ITS GOOD HOMIE DONT SWEAT IT. WE WILL BE MAKING THAT CALI RUN STILL IN 2 WEEKS!!!  INDIVIDUALS PUTTING IT THE FUCK DOWN!!!
> *


YOU KNOW "I" WILL BE THERE HOMIE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 22 2006, 02:55 PM~6619117
> *YEAH BUDDY I UNDERSTAND YOU DONT LIKE ME THATS FINE. ME AND BIG WILL ARE TRYING TO ORGANIZE THIS SHIT AND IF ME AND HIM CAN DO IT SO CAN ANY ONE ELSE. WERE GONNA MAKE IT HAPPEN.THIS WOULD EASE ALOT OF BULLSHIT BETWEEN CLUBS INDIVIDUAL PEOPLE. PLEASE NO TUFF GUY SHIT THIS IS FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING. WERE TAKING THIS TO THE NEXT LEVEL.
> WE WISH EVERY ONE WOULD BE INVOLVED, BUT I UNDERSTAND WHEN SOMEONES GOT A GRUDGE BUT THATS WHY WERE DOING THIS.TWO OF THE MOST SAVAGE RIDERS IN THIS TOWN TRYIN TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. WE WOULD DEFFINATLY LIKE IF YOU OR YOUR CLUB FAMILY PARTICIPATED.
> *


READ AGAIN


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

I KNOW THERE IS MORE RIDERS IN PORTLAND THAN WHAT WE SEE. WHERE IS PORTLAND AT ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 3 2006, 06:39 PM~6687169
> *Wish I was closer, I would be there.
> *




spokanes got a rep :biggrin: Big dog 509 THANK YOU


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 3 2006, 09:29 PM~6687532
> *spokanes got a rep :biggrin:  Big dog 509 THANK YOU
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 3 2006, 04:30 PM~6686214
> *THINK THE FIRST RULE SHOULD BE IF U DONT WANT TO BE APART OF THIS AND MAKE IT MOVE FORWARD, DONT POST UP ON THIS TOPIC GAME PLAYERS ONLY
> *


you know im down homie...i may not be able to travel at the moment but i am always supporting the rise of the lowrider movement,no matter what others say....

killa you know we had our differences but when it comes to being a rider i know you down for yours and you know im down for mine,i say all of us should make this work...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOD KNOWS IVE HAD ME DIFFERENCES AND ARGUEMENTS - SOME ON LIL MANY BEHIND THE SCENES. SOME MAYBE ON HERE HAD BEEF WITH ME.. WE WORKED IT OUT - IF ITS REALLY IN YOUR BLOOD, IT TIMES TO SUPPORT- DONT WANT TO HEAR BITCHIN BOUT MONEY AND SHIT FOR THIS EITHER, IM BROKE- BUT IM WILLING TO THROUGH UP A FEW CHIPS FOR AT LEAST SOME T- SHIRTS OR HATS?? AND SOME FLYERS - WITH SOME KIND OF A MISSION STATEMENT WE ARE TRYIN TO PUSH FORTH.

AGAIN LIKE KILLA SAID A DATE WILL BE SET FOR PORTLAND- BRING ALL BEEFS AND CONCERNS WITH YOU- I GOTTA FOCUS ON MY OWN BACKYARD- BUT WE WOULD LOVE TO SEE ANYONE WHO COULD ATTEND. BIG RAY IS WILLING TO HAVE CLUB CHROME LOCKED UP STRICTLY 4 THIS EVENT- THATS LOVE

I WILL BRING A COPY OF THE BLVD HOP RULES (NEEDED OVERHAUL) & LRM HOP RULES-FOR ANY HYDRO SHOW QUESTIONS.

OK IM DONE PREACHIN


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Let me know the date and ill try and make it i need to make a trip to PO in the next few anyways i was going to make it after the 1st of the year due to the holiday you know but post the for sure time and date and ill see whats up


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 3 2006, 04:30 PM~6686214
> *THINK THE FIRST RULE SHOULD BE IF U DONT WANT TO BE APART OF THIS AND MAKE IT MOVE FORWARD, DONT POST UP ON THIS TOPIC GAME PLAYERS ONLY
> *


ITs not that I dont want to be a part of it. Its just that if I say im going to do somthing then I want to be able to do it. I feel that I dont have the time to be serious. But if this is how you guys feel its cool.


Good luck to everyone, IM OUT


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

your input on this topic is help too... everybody that has somethin' to say should say how/what they feel should happen, seeing as how we ALL are in the "lowrider family"....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

sup ryan how u doin in tha 503 today??


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 4 2006, 01:55 AM~6689350
> *your input on this topic is help too... everybody that has somethin' to say should say how/what they feel should happen, seeing as how we ALL are in the "lowrider family"....
> *


NOT IF IT IS JUST NEGATIVE TOWARD OUR GOALS.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 4 2006, 08:26 AM~6690430
> *NOT IF IT IS JUST NEGATIVE TOWARD OUR GOALS.
> *


well the way i see it, he's not just being negative, he's trying to point out other things that can be looked into. for example, when he said we should meet on here, he wasn't saying the ideas of meetings were bad, it's just hard to get everyone at one spot you know? it's not just negativity, it's just things we should think about. :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 4 2006, 12:33 PM~6691561
> *well the way i see it, he's not just being negative, he's trying to point out other things that can be looked into.  for example, when he said we should meet on here, he wasn't saying the ideas of meetings were bad, it's just hard to get everyone at one spot you know?  it's not just negativity, it's just things we should think about. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 4 2006, 07:45 AM~6690259
> *sup ryan how u doin in tha 503 today??
> *


TODAYZ A GOOD DAY HOMIE


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 4 2006, 01:26 PM~6691961
> *TODAYZ A GOOD DAY HOMIE
> *


 uffin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

I would like to have a better show schedule thats why I think a newsletter would be good I find out about shows last minute all the time.

And last year there was less shows and with shows already being cancelled for next year it seems like each year there is one or two less.

I would like to see more shows and bbqs planned

Down here in Lane County we have a little commitee already the guy who started it has planned out some shows for next summer he also got our cars on display at a local mall not to long ago. So we have had more shows/cruises/bbqs here local last year than ever. The movement is growing


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Dec 4 2006, 12:47 PM~6692123
> *I would like to have a better show schedule thats why I think a newsletter would be good I find out about shows last minute all the time.
> 
> And last year there was less shows and with shows already being cancelled for next year it seems like each year there is one or two less.
> ...


yeah to be honest, shows are cool, but cruises and bbqs is what i head out for so even if there are less shows, it could still live and probably grow with more bbqs/cruises :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 4 2006, 04:23 PM~6693226
> *yeah to be honest, shows are cool, but cruises and bbqs is what i head out for so even if there are less shows, it could still live and probably grow with more bbqs/cruises :thumbsup:
> *


 Im not even gonna show anymore 

I just wanna hang out, eat and drink


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

RIDER get at me let me see what I can contribute.....anyone that knows me knows my schedule is really busy but I can try to contribute oneway or another..... :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i dont really care for shows cuz everybody is fighting for 1st place. i just want to cruise and meet more of the Lowrider fam'....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Dec 4 2006, 04:06 PM~6693455
> *Im not even gonna show anymore
> 
> I just wanna hang out, eat and drink*



THATS WHAT WE NEEDZ- BIG SHUE THANK YOU- WE WANNA MAKE IT WHERE WE WANT TO BRING THAT IMPALA BACK OUT HOMIE.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 4 2006, 06:56 PM~6694144
> *i dont really care for shows cuz everybody is fighting for 1st place. i just want to cruise and meet more of the Lowrider fam'....
> *


Shows r cool but I still would rather cruise and meet more of the lowrider's out there to :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

set a date and let me know. i'm there.

also let me know what you need.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Lets not say just forget about shows here people you have to remember there wouldnt be the big yakima cruise you all liek so much if there wasnt a show there that weekend i like both i been telling people for year win or lose at the show who gives a fuck it dont make you car any nicer with a trophy shows are about kicking it and seeing those people you dont get to see everyday shit like that and for those that are going to say this yes there can be cruses with out shows but its hard enought ot get a cruise started in you own town on a reg basis let alone asking people to drive 2-4-6 hours to come to your town for a cruise we used to meet up every weekend in seattle and hang out roll around etc peole just kept falling off there where som asshole that fucked it up and made some not want to come up there whihc i understand but those where freak things anyways i support anything that can keep this alive in the NW


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 4 2006, 08:00 PM~6694835
> *set a date and let me know. i'm there.
> 
> also let me know what you need.
> *


You bring the women :biggrin: find me a freaky one LOL :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 4 2006, 08:04 PM~6694875
> *You bring the women  :biggrin: find me a freaky one LOL :biggrin:
> *


I have to find you a special one bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 4 2006, 08:06 PM~6694889
> *I have to find you a special one bro!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 4 2006, 09:04 PM~6694870
> *Lets not say just forget about shows here people you have to remember there wouldnt be the big yakima cruise you all liek so much if there wasnt a show there that weekend  i like both i been telling people for year win or lose at the show who gives a fuck it dont make you car any nicer with a trophy shows are about kicking it and seeing those people you dont get to see everyday shit like that and for those that are going to say this yes there can be cruses with out shows but its hard enought ot get a cruise started in you own town on a reg basis let alone asking people to drive 2-4-6 hours to come to your town for a cruise  we used to meet up every weekend in seattle and hang out roll around etc peole just kept falling off there where som asshole that fucked it up and made some not want to come up there whihc i understand but those where freak things anyways i support anything that can keep this alive in the NW
> *


 Im not forgetin about shows I just aint gonna have anything to show next year Im tryin to hop a little with a lincoln but nothing to "show" but I'll be there.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Dec 4 2006, 09:28 PM~6695055
> *Im not forgetin about shows I just aint gonna have anything to show next year Im tryin to hop a little with a lincoln but nothing to "show" but I'll be there.
> *


Ya me to im just saying i'd rather cruise than go to shows I like seeing all the cars at the shows but I like it more when u see those cars cruising :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

unity in anyway is good.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Big Tony One of my best memories was cruising Seattle with you guys like ten years ago. You just put some harts in and you were pumpin posse on broadway thru the u district we were like 15 cars back and that shit was loud as hell we turned my shit off and just listened to your shit echoing off the buildings I may still have nerve damage from them sounds 

those were good ol days like when you got that 64 that peeled out everywhere that thing couldnt stop smoken em, it didnt drive it just roasted em everywhere then you juiced it. Did it ever stop peeling out did you get rid of it cuz it ate up tires? lol


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 4 2006, 08:04 PM~6694870
> *Lets not say just forget about shows here people you have to remember there wouldnt be the big yakima cruise you all liek so much if there wasnt a show there that weekend  i like both i been telling people for year win or lose at the show who gives a fuck it dont make you car any nicer with a trophy shows are about kicking it and seeing those people you dont get to see everyday shit like that and for those that are going to say this yes there can be cruses with out shows but its hard enought ot get a cruise started in you own town on a reg basis let alone asking people to drive 2-4-6 hours to come to your town for a cruise  we used to meet up every weekend in seattle and hang out roll around etc peole just kept falling off there where som asshole that fucked it up and made some not want to come up there whihc i understand but those where freak things anyways i support anything that can keep this alive in the NW
> *


:thumbsup: im not forgetting about the shows, ill probably still show this year, it's just that the cruises like when i was out in seattle with you and BLVD/Family Ties and whoever else was out there are the shit. are you heading out to everett?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS UP BIG KILLA AND RIDER ANY DATES SET YET ?


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=300664


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Sup Northwest!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

soundin good yall,i wish i coulda been around more for more of it back in the day,but i was dealin with other shit back then...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

gots 2 look forward


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 5 2006, 07:15 PM~6702577
> *gots 2 look forward
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

u aint a NW ryda if u aint bumpin this in the lowlow :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/spngbh


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im always lookin forwards.....



thats the only way im goin...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good man


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hey ryan holla at me when you get the chance bro!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

sup northwest


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

:wave: 


so whats the plan???


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Dont know we need to figure something out


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:dunno: people were talking about everyone who's able to head down to that club chrome or whatever down south right?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 6 2006, 08:03 PM~6710464
> *:dunno: people were talking about everyone who's able to head down to that club chrome or whatever down south right?
> *


dont know what ur talking about homey what club?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 3 2006, 09:44 PM~6688431
> *IF ITS REALLY IN YOUR BLOOD, IT TIMES  TO SUPPORT- DONT WANT TO HEAR BITCHIN BOUT MONEY AND SHIT FOR THIS EITHER, IM BROKE- BUT IM WILLING TO THROUGH UP A FEW CHIPS FOR AT LEAST SOME T- SHIRTS OR HATS?? AND SOME FLYERS - WITH SOME KIND OF A MISSION STATEMENT WE ARE TRYIN TO PUSH FORTH.
> 
> AGAIN LIKE KILLA SAID A DATE WILL BE SET FOR PORTLAND- BRING ALL BEEFS AND CONCERNS WITH YOU- I GOTTA FOCUS ON MY OWN BACKYARD- BUT WE WOULD LOVE TO SEE ANYONE WHO COULD ATTEND. BIG RAY IS WILLING TO HAVE CLUB CHROME LOCKED UP STRICTLY 4 THIS EVENT- THATS LOVE
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

hmmm....


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Dec 5 2006, 11:04 PM~6704199
> *u aint a NW ryda if u aint bumpin this in the lowlow :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/spngbh
> *


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm only 19, will they let me in??? lol


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 6 2006, 11:52 PM~6712344
> *I'm only 19, will they let me in??? lol
> *


:dunno: im only 18 and someone said they could probably sneak me in :dunno: :0


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

thats why we need to meet somewhere where all lowriders can go...


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 7 2006, 01:32 AM~6712639
> *thats why we need to meet somewhere where all lowriders  can go...
> *


:dunno: where ever is cool, even if we have to split up to some extent. So say all the seattle riders meet, the homies in the east meet up, people up north meet up, and people down south meet up. Then it's a start to something. then people can start arranging bigger meetings etc. everyones already discussing shit on here, so after the meetings people can bring their concerns here and go from there. :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 7 2006, 01:24 AM~6712457
> *:dunno: im only 18 and someone said they could probably sneak me in :dunno: :0
> *


im 15 with a mustache and starting to get a beard. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

keep thinkin NW


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

chino you comin up with some killer ideas lil homie keep it up....


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

I am down to help with whatever I can help out with. Mind you I am not that close to where you guys are at, but willing to help out, even if has to be through LIL.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Dec 7 2006, 09:52 AM~6713930
> *I am down to help with whatever I can help out with. Mind you I am not that close to where you guys are at, but willing to help out, even if has to be through LIL.
> *


cool


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i think we should do the news letter thing...

or we could make a email news letter kinda thing.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

finally someone from Idahoo!!!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 7 2006, 09:31 PM~6718913
> *finally someone from Idahoo!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 7 2006, 07:22 PM~6718341
> *i think we should do the news letter thing...
> 
> or we could make a email news letter kinda thing.
> *


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

so what's the plan?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

???


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 8 2006, 10:48 AM~6722566
> *so what's the plan?
> *


thats a damn good ? homie i think we all wondering the same.. maybe we should set a date and time on here for all the nw riders who are on lil to be on here at the same time.. see whos down for this in the different area codes and go from there.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs

Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme

Royal Image-six trey impala

Individuals-

Uce-

Family Ties-

Look-n-Listen-

Rollerz Only- 509rider

New Friends-

Touch of Reality-

Semper Fi-

Puro Locos-

Showtime- Bigtony

Lowcos-

Homiez Only-

Jendas-

Goodfellas-

Full XTC-

all Solo riders- CaddyKid253, 96Bigbody

cant forget the guys who do the Dvd's we all appreciate

RiderChronicles-

Streetstars-

Licks-n-Tricks-

those are all the ones of the top of my head, if i didnt mention your club put it up there in the list, if ur in one of the mentioned clubs post up after it so we know what clubs are being represented..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 8 2006, 06:39 PM~6726168
> *Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs
> 
> Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 8 2006, 07:39 PM~6726168
> *Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs
> 
> Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 8 2006, 08:39 PM~6726168
> *Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs
> 
> Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

We need to get something going.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 8 2006, 08:28 PM~6726522
> *Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs
> 
> Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

<<<<young solo rider from portland


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

<<<<young solo rider from portland down with the movement


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 8 2006, 07:39 PM~6726168
> *Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs
> 
> Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme
> ...


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 7 2006, 09:31 PM~6718913
> *finally someone from Idahoo!!!!
> *


I think I am the only one that is on here from Idaho. But I do know there are a few riders out here. But let me know whats going on to help out.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COOL BRO-

VOL . 4 OF THE CHRONICLES

WILL INCLUDE: CHEHALIS-SPOKANE-INDIVIDUALS 30TH IN LA- ALBANY, PLUS MORE.... 3 STATES 1 DVD


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 9 2006, 11:34 AM~6729578
> *COOL BRO-
> 
> VOL . 4 OF THE CHRONICLES
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Is it snowing anywhere else in the Northwest it was snowing here in Yakima. :angry:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Its been snowing off and on here in Idaho but the snow does not stick around but makes it for a good cleaning of the ride afterwards. Roads wet and what not. It is supposed to snow here I about a couple of hours but I will be off of work before it hits here.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 8 2006, 07:39 PM~6726168
> *Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs
> 
> Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

It stopped here hope it dont snow anymore.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no mo snow allowed here,i still have to get the cougar on the road again,it dont even like the rain....


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

lucky there's snow here but barely like an inch if that :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs

Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme

Royal Image-six trey impala

Individuals-

Uce-

Family Ties-BA Rider

Look-n-Listen-

Rollerz Only- 509rider, sevenninemc, droopy, mr joker, 206 rain

New Friends-

Touch of Reality-

Semper Fi-VENGENCE

Puro Locos-

Showtime- Bigtony

Lowcos-

Homiez Only-

Jendas-

Goodfellas-

Full XTC-

all Solo riders- CaddyKid253, 96Bigbody

cant forget the guys who do the Dvd's we all appreciate

RiderChronicles-

Streetstars-

Licks-n-Tricks-

those are all the ones of the top of my head, if i didnt mention your club put it up there in the list, if ur in one of the mentioned clubs post up after it so we know what clubs are being represented..


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

FORGOT Blvd CC :dunno:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

AND Southend Ryders CC :dunno: 

AND Laylow CC :dunno:


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

Maybe we should try to plan something in January.Some thing simple .Im pretty flexible and Id be willing to meet up with some of the other clubs or some of the repersenitives.The biker comunity is very stronge and very orgonized.It doesn't matter if you have a crotch rocket or a honda .They still have respect for one another.I dont know if you guys notice but they are allways greetin each other and when they do the big bike runs they got members of all differant kinds of clubs.I even herd them guys refer to their members as brothers.If you ask me I think its are turn ,That our clubs start treating each other like family.I believe if any one who has any concerns or wonna address something it would probly be a good idea to start closing the gap between our clubs.We should probly try to get together and see what happens from their.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@Dec 9 2006, 03:48 PM~6730675
> *Maybe we should try to plan something in January.Some thing simple .Im pretty flexible and Id be willing to meet up with some of the other clubs or some of the repersenitives.The biker comunity is very stronge and very orgonized.It doesn't matter if you have a crotch rocket or a honda .They still have respect for one another.I dont know if you guys notice but they are allways greetin each other and when they do the big bike runs they got members of all differant kinds of clubs.I even herd them guys refer to their members as brothers.If you ask me I think its are turn ,That our clubs start treating each other like family.I believe if any one who has any concerns or wonna address something it would probly be a good idea to start closing the gap between our clubs.We should probly try to get together and see what happens from their.
> *


 :thumbsup: CASPER


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@Dec 9 2006, 03:48 PM~6730675
> *Maybe we should try to plan something in January.Some thing simple .Im pretty flexible and Id be willing to meet up with some of the other clubs or some of the repersenitives.The biker comunity is very stronge and very orgonized.It doesn't matter if you have a crotch rocket or a honda .They still have respect for one another.I dont know if you guys notice but they are allways greetin each other and when they do the big bike runs they got members of all differant kinds of clubs.I even herd them guys refer to their members as brothers.If you ask me I think its are turn ,That our clubs start treating each other like family.I believe if any one who has any concerns or wonna address something it would probly be a good idea to start closing the gap between our clubs.We should probly try to get together and see what happens from their.
> *


Im with u man we need to get something going here with all clubs jus to kick it and have fun and maybe talk about how we can show that lowrider's arent trouble maker's and that we r good people to.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@Dec 9 2006, 02:48 PM~6730675
> *Maybe we should try to plan something in January.Some thing simple .Im pretty flexible and Id be willing to meet up with some of the other clubs or some of the repersenitives.The biker comunity is very stronge and very orgonized.It doesn't matter if you have a crotch rocket or a honda .They still have respect for one another.I dont know if you guys notice but they are allways greetin each other and when they do the big bike runs they got members of all differant kinds of clubs.I even herd them guys refer to their members as brothers.If you ask me I think its are turn ,That our clubs start treating each other like family.I believe if any one who has any concerns or wonna address something it would probly be a good idea to start closing the gap between our clubs.We should probly try to get together and see what happens from their.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 8 2006, 08:39 PM~6726168
> *Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs
> 
> Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme
> ...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 9 2006, 01:28 PM~6730366
> *Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs
> 
> Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme
> ...


 :biggrin: 
a few years ago all the clubs got together for christmas and had a big party but that fell off the next year. that's the type of stuff we need to do again and keep it going.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 10 2006, 09:33 AM~6734365
> *:biggrin:
> a few years ago all the clubs got together for christmas and had a big party but that fell off the next year. that's the type of stuff we need to do again and keep it going.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Thats what we need to do espacially around the holidays.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 8 2006, 07:39 PM~6726168
> *Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs
> 
> Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 8 2006, 07:39 PM~6726168
> *Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs
> 
> Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 9 2006, 02:28 PM~6730366
> *Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs
> 
> Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

love that list- pretty impressive when u puttem all together!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

we still need more. but its a good start. so lets get something going for x-mas. the sea-tac mall has kube 93FM in the parking lot untill x-mas. if we bring toys and cash to help, we'll prob' be able to get on the radio and let ppl all around WA know what good lowriders are doing for their community. 

just an idea. *but who's down to do that?* we could have our own little show in the parking lot. and theres hella' room in the parking lot.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 10 2006, 03:06 PM~6735690
> *we still need more. but its a good start. so lets get something going for x-mas. the sea-tac mall has kube 93FM in the parking lot untill x-mas. if we bring toys and cash to help, we'll prob' be able to get on the radio and let ppl all around WA know what good lowriders are doing for their community.
> 
> just an idea. but who's down to do that? we could have our own little show in the parking lot. and theres hella' room in the parking lot.
> *



been done yesterday.....seen couple clean rides out there


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

J/P


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 10 2006, 02:06 PM~6735690
> *we still need more. but its a good start. so lets get something going for x-mas. the sea-tac mall has kube 93FM in the parking lot untill x-mas. if we bring toys and cash to help, we'll prob' be able to get on the radio and let ppl all around WA know what good lowriders are doing for their community.
> 
> just an idea. but who's down to do that? we could have our own little show in the parking lot. and theres hella' room in the parking lot.
> *


it all said and done with. they just anounced it on the radio about 15 minutes ago. they collected there 9300 toys and are done. so we have to think of something else to do. we still need to meet up before tyring to get something going in my opinion.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 10 2006, 03:06 PM~6735690
> *we still need more. but its a good start. so lets get something going for x-mas. the sea-tac mall has kube 93FM in the parking lot untill x-mas. if we bring toys and cash to help, we'll prob' be able to get on the radio and let ppl all around WA know what good lowriders are doing for their community.
> 
> just an idea. but who's down to do that? we could have our own little show in the parking lot. and theres hella' room in the parking lot.
> *


Damn man I'd love to do that that would be sick then everyone would hear and know how lowrider's are good people. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

what else can we do???


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

hmm we can all go to mcdonalds and buy me a double cheese burger with a hot chocolate :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

there is no hot chocolate on the dollar menu. so no :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I want a bacon cheese burger and a mid' fry...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 10 2006, 04:44 PM~6736129
> *there is no hot chocolate on the dollar menu. so no  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: damn!!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 10 2006, 04:50 PM~6736172
> *I want a bacon cheese burger and a mid' fry...
> *


69 can buy that for u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 10 2006, 03:44 PM~6736129
> *there is no hot chocolate on the dollar menu. so no  :biggrin:
> *


shit, you come with the hot chocolate powder shit and bring it up to my mcdonalds, we'll hook up the water and shit, plus half off of everything and cops gave up fucking with us for loitering could have the whole place to us if we wanted :biggrin: haha


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 10 2006, 04:01 PM~6735907
> *it all said and done with. they just anounced it on the radio about 15 minutes ago. they collected there 9300 toys and are done. so we have to think of something else to do. we still need to meet up before tyring to get something going in my opinion.
> *


im not sayin the kube thang done with i was up there yesterday there were a few riders up there but a shit load of imports clubs atleast nice ones


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Then we need to do something bigger and better


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 10 2006, 05:30 PM~6736364
> *shit, you come with the hot chocolate powder shit and bring it up to my mcdonalds, we'll hook up the water and shit, plus half off of everything and cops gave up fucking with us for loitering could have the whole place to us if we wanted :biggrin: haha
> *


shit, lets meet at McD'z.... :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

lets do it im always down for food :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

YO!!! underageimp, wheres your McD'z? lets go there on the cruise on the 16th.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 10 2006, 04:03 PM~6736229
> *69 can buy that for u :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


do they accept food stamps :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

lol... i think so


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

they better cause I want my HOT CHOCOLATE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

westside206rain!!!!! waz sup :wave:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 10 2006, 07:46 PM~6737689
> *YO!!! underageimp, wheres your McD'z? lets go there on the cruise on the 16th.
> *


we should :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 10 2006, 07:46 PM~6737689
> *YO!!! underageimp, wheres your McD'z? lets go there on the cruise on the 16th.
> *


its by issaquah, :thumbsup: im always down to head up there :biggrin: we used to have parties out there all last summer hahaha


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 10 2006, 10:59 PM~6738859
> *its by issaquah, :thumbsup: im always down to head up there :biggrin: we used to have parties out there all last summer hahaha
> *


member the tent :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Dec 10 2006, 11:04 PM~6738885
> *member the tent  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah hahaha ive installed both of my systems in that parking lot :biggrin: plus anytime you need some electrical tape or some shit, they'll hook it up :thumbsup: how about the stereo in lobby?


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 10 2006, 11:07 PM~6738899
> *hell yeah hahaha ive installed both of my systems in that parking lot :biggrin: plus anytime you need some electrical tape or some shit, they'll hook it up :thumbsup: how about the stereo in lobby?
> *


i remember that too and wen u told me the mexican dudes changed ur last name in the computers to ramirez or mejia or somthin like that :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Dec 10 2006, 11:10 PM~6738909
> *i remember that too and wen u told me the mexican dudes changed ur last name in the computers to ramirez or mejia or somthin like  that :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


morales, chino cochino morales gonzalez guitterez bling :biggrin: that's my grill :0


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 10 2006, 11:11 PM~6738924
> *morales, chino cochino morales gonzalez guitterez bling :biggrin: that's my grill :0
> *


gutierrez pendejo :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Dec 10 2006, 11:16 PM~6738938
> *gutierrez pendejo  :biggrin:
> *


a mi no me importa :0


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 10 2006, 11:30 PM~6739020
> *a mi no me importa :0
> *


 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Dec 10 2006, 11:32 PM~6739029
> *:0  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


fuggetaboutit


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

qué sucede? 

sé pequeño spanish, muy pequeño!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Taco bell :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

english please


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hey Northwest WHAT'S UP!!! Damn feelin like I've been in a cave or something!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 8 2006, 06:39 PM~6726168
> *Lets see whos on here from the N.W. clubs
> 
> Contagious 509- Olskoolkaddy, Twotyme
> ...


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 11 2006, 09:31 AM~6740806
> *Hey Northwest WHAT'S UP!!! Damn feelin like I've been in a cave or something!!  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

glad you could come up for air Ma....... how is the family?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

hey hydro girl :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

whats up North West :wave:


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Sup every one what is everyone doin?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Dec 11 2006, 10:31 AM~6740806
> *Hey Northwest WHAT'S UP!!! Damn feelin like I've been in a cave or something!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TEAM JENDA......


AND TO ALL THE OTHER CLUBS OUT THERE....


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 11 2006, 06:42 PM~6743384
> *Sup every one what is everyone doin?
> *


still trin' ta get my bacon cheese burger :biggrin:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Uce what up family.... :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Dec 11 2006, 11:42 PM~6745008
> *Uce what up family.... :biggrin:
> *


Sup to the Uce family from the Royal Image fam. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Dec 11 2006, 11:42 PM~6745008
> *Uce what up family.... :biggrin:
> *


sup homie, how u been? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup uce.....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

So what is the deal for this weekend? are we going to have a meeting or atleast try to meet?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 12 2006, 06:44 PM~6750027
> *So what is the deal for this weekend? are we going to have a meeting or atleast try to meet?
> *


im down to meet up with some locals from the 509, but going over the pass this weekend cant do.. wish i could but too busy at work to take time off.. so if any riders from the yaktown area want to meet up this weekend lets figure out a spot
to meet up at.. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

im down


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

:wave: Good morning to all NW ryders


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

So whats the plan for this meeting?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

was up six trey... i didnt know dat was you on myspace... now i know


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

yup now we can talk more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 12 2006, 07:39 AM~6746349
> *sup homie, how u been?  :biggrin:
> *


what up homie whats going down


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Dec 14 2006, 10:30 PM~6763450
> *what up homie whats going down
> *


oh shit, mad max in the house, 
whats good man, hows the fam


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Dec 14 2006, 11:30 PM~6763450
> *what up homie whats going down
> *


not much working and ridin in the 509..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

WHat's up everyone


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SUP ALL SORRY BEEN REEL BUZY LATELY HOPE EVERYONES DOIN GOOD- ITS SNOWING RIGHT NOW IN PORTLAND!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 15 2006, 03:21 PM~6766770
> *SUP ALL SORRY BEEN REEL BUZY LATELY HOPE EVERYONES DOIN GOOD- ITS SNOWING RIGHT NOW IN PORTLAND!
> *


Man must suck for the snow part so what's the plan for the meeting?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 15 2006, 02:23 PM~6766776
> * so what's the plan for the meeting?
> *


x2


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
TO EVERY 1 HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS
FROM DESERT DREAMS C.C.








[/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AFTER THE NEW YEAR ... PUT YOUR THINKN CAPS ON-

WADDUP HUEYDOG!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BRANDY- HOW IS THE FAM?

OH YA GOT A NEW CELL HAHA PM ME FOR THE #


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

just got power back


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i still have no power.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

fuck that- sorry 2 hear that big E


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hell yeah. it's crazy as hell. i can go 2 blocks up the street either way and they have power. but our 2 communities is the only ones on this side of the highway that is still without power. and something even more funny...........the house is colder on the inside than it is outside.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 17 2006, 08:00 PM~6777072
> *hell yeah. it's crazy as hell. i can go 2 blocks up the street either way and they have power. but our 2 communities is the only ones on this side of the highway that is still without power. and something even more funny...........the house is colder on the inside than it is outside.
> *


Damn do u guys have heat blankets?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 17 2006, 09:37 PM~6777628
> *Damn do u guys have heat blankets?
> *


wouldnt he need electricity.. :uh:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 17 2006, 10:33 PM~6778004
> *wouldnt he need electricity.. :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: lol :roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 17 2006, 09:33 PM~6778004
> *wouldnt he need electricity.. :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 16 2006, 07:11 PM~6772534
> *AFTER THE NEW YEAR ... PUT YOUR THINKN CAPS ON-
> 
> WADDUP HUEYDOG!!
> *


whats good man, been busy, man they got us running around crazy
this last weekend, we got plant and poles down everywhere 
most of it PGE power related
but made plenty of "OT" $ for xmas


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 17 2006, 10:33 PM~6778004
> *wouldnt he need electricity.. :uh:
> *


Oh ya :biggrin: :biggrin: ...I feel stupid :uh:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy Holidays N.W. from Contagious 509... :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 17 2006, 07:00 PM~6777072
> *hell yeah. it's crazy as hell. i can go 2 blocks up the street either way and they have power. but our 2 communities is the only ones on this side of the highway that is still without power. and something even more funny...........the house is colder on the inside than it is outside.
> *


i know what you mean, yesterday i took a shower, got out and my hair froze


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

well another day with no power. so i can't use my blankets for another day.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

man sucks for u guys


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

I FINALLY GOT POWER WOO HOO :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 19 2006, 01:27 AM~6784084
> *I FINALLY GOT POWER WOO HOO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 21 2006, 06:11 PM~6613599
> *FEW PEOPLE (CLUBS) HAVE BEEN TALKIN ABOUT THIS, TO IMPROVE TURN OUTS AND KEEP OUT THE KNUCKLE HEADS. WHAT U CLUBS AND CLUB LEADERS THINK ABOUT GETTIN SOMETHIN GOING? ITS TIME TO UNITE NOT FIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> WE REALLY NEED TO CHANGE THE PUBLICS VIEW AND STOPPED GETTING STEREOTYPED...
> ...


well fuck i tried thats what counts.hard to believe but it iz what it iz.ill be going to shows in cali.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 19 2006, 01:31 PM~6786482
> *well fuck i tried thats what counts.hard to believe but it iz what it iz.ill be going to shows in cali.
> *


so what you just giving up like that? :angry:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 19 2006, 05:05 PM~6787283
> *so what you just giving up like that?  :angry:
> *


there are no other options people havent figured it out yet bro and 
it dont seem like there are enough people ready ther are people ready
but no disrespect we need alot of people that can "show the way" and alot of them arent interested.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

i understand where Killa is coming from.. theres alot of riders on this site from the nw, but only a handfull have gave input or suggestions. the real riders we be keep ridin and keep the lifestyle alive, with or without the shows.. it is hard to get all the nw clubs together for any kind of meeting, theres alot of nw clubs that arent even on here that dont even know this is being discussed.. i told grumpy from lowcos last week and he was unaware of it.. its a great idea to unite everybody but in all fairness i dont think it would last.. too many egos and shit.. even if we did get everybody together, what about all the lil gangstas that come to the shows and hops that mess everything up, what are we going to do about them? its not the riders giving lowriders a bad name its the ones who dont have shit to lose that make us look bad.. :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 19 2006, 07:27 PM~6787934
> *i understand where Killa is coming from.. theres alot of riders on this site from the nw, but only a handfull have gave input or suggestions. the real riders we be keep ridin and keep the lifestyle alive, with or without the shows.. it is hard to get all the nw clubs together for any kind of meeting, theres alot of nw clubs that arent even on here that dont even know this is being discussed.. i told grumpy from lowcos last week and he was unaware of it.. its a great idea to unite everybody but in all fairness i dont think it would last.. too many egos and shit.. even if we did get everybody together, what about all the lil gangstas that come to the shows and hops that mess everything up, what are we going to do about them? its not the riders giving lowriders a bad name its the ones who dont have shit to lose that make us look bad..  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

x-3

whats the next holiday or show, ect.. coming up? lets try to get together then. I see what your sayin' _olskoolkaddy_. it is hard to get everyone together. but theres no way to get together if we dont even try...


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

X4
ttt


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 19 2006, 04:10 PM~6787315
> *there are no other options people havent figured it out yet bro and
> it dont seem like there are enough people ready ther are people ready
> but no disrespect we need alot of people that can "show the way" and alot of them arent interested.
> *


true but it's has to start somewhere and with someone. even if it is only a few people that want to do something, a few is better than none. hell even if its one person from each club or one person from each town. so killa hop on back in the mixing pot here and lets see what we can get crack'n.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 20 2006, 08:14 PM~6794572
> *true but it's has to start somewhere and with someone. even if it is only a few people that want to do something, a few is better than none. hell even if its one person from each club or one person from each town. so killa hop on back in the mixing pot here and lets see what we can get crack'n.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 20 2006, 08:14 PM~6794572
> *true but it's has to start somewhere and with someone. even if it is only a few people that want to do something, a few is better than none. hell even if its one person from each club or one person from each town. so killa hop on back in the mixing pot here and lets see what we can get crack'n.
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 20 2006, 08:14 PM~6794572
> *true but it's has to start somewhere and with someone. even if it is only a few people that want to do something, a few is better than none. hell even if its one person from each club or one person from each town. so killa hop on back in the mixing pot here and lets see what we can get crack'n.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Do u have any pics of ur car juiced67impala???


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 20 2006, 11:15 PM~6795525
> *Do u have any pics of ur car juiced67impala???
> *



check my myspace i think i have one in there....


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> check my myspace i think i have one in there....
> 
> 
> > I see it now r u doing the body work urself??


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

I'm all for this... Even though I think this won't happen.. It's good to see so much dedication from NW clubs.. 

Royal Image CC and BC


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 21 2006, 12:01 AM~6795715
> *I'm all for this... Even though I think this won't happen.. It's good to see so much dedication from NW clubs..
> 
> Royal Image CC and BC
> *


cool I see ur in Royal Image to what chapter?


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Bellingham Chapter


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 21 2006, 12:06 AM~6795738
> *Bellingham Chapter
> *


That's cool do u have a car or bike?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> > check my myspace i think i have one in there....
> >
> >
> > > I see it now r u doing the body work urself??
> > ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Dec 21 2006, 12:07 AM~6795746
> *yep
> *


That's cool do u have ur own shop?


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2006, 12:07 AM~6795745
> *That's cool do u have a car or bike?
> *



I have a 64 Impala thats in the hands of Steve Vogel right now getting juiced with 3 pumps 8 batteries..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 21 2006, 12:09 AM~6795753
> *I have a 64 Impala thats in the hands of Steve Vogel right now getting juiced with 3 pumps 8 batteries..
> *


any pics???


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Pic of a show in august... i took 1st


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

man that's really nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Thanks.. I should be getting it Friday or Saturday.. ill post some pics of the setup.. u have any pics of ur ride


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

well here's the pics of my car isnt as nice as ur's but im only 15


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Ya.. the lines will be hardlined and its coming with 5 switches FBSS pancake and a switch key for the 6th switch.. for security reasons.. ur cars nice thats the way to go ur only 15 and have a classic just give it time and it will be there..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks man ya i've always wanted a 63 and I found one did u extend ur a-arms???R u coming to the yakima cruise?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2006, 12:08 AM~6795750
> *That's cool do u have ur own shop?
> *



i wish..i just work for a collision shop


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Dec 21 2006, 12:22 AM~6795798
> *i wish..i just work for a collision shop
> *


oh lol what color r u doing it?


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2006, 12:21 AM~6795796
> *thanks man ya i've always wanted a 63 and I found one did u extend ur a-arms???R u coming to the yakima cruise?
> *



Who u talking to


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 21 2006, 12:24 AM~6795804
> *Who u talking to
> *


woops I quoted myself :biggrin: I was supposed to be talking to u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Nah I didn't extend.. when is the cruise?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 21 2006, 12:26 AM~6795807
> *Nah I didn't extend.. when is the cruise?
> *


I think the cruise is in july not sure of the exact date but it's for the yakima speedway show...I want to do a hardlined setup on my car with 8 batts and im gonna extend my A-arms like an 1inch or 1 1/2


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

i just got power back! :cheesy: first thing i did was check myspace and get on here :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Dec 21 2006, 12:31 AM~6795825
> *i just got power back! :cheesy: first thing i did was check myspace and get on here :biggrin:
> *


That's cool must suck with no power


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2006, 12:29 AM~6795816
> *I think the cruise is in july not sure of the exact date but it's for the yakima speedway show...I want to do a hardlined setup on my car with 8 batts and im gonna extend my A-arms like an 1inch or 1 1/2
> *



O ya im sure ill be going .. i thought it was sometime soon.. if its in july ill be there


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 21 2006, 12:35 AM~6795837
> *O ya im sure ill be going .. i thought it was sometime soon.. if its in july ill be there
> *


cool r u gonna bring the 64?


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Ya.. ill bring the 64 .. i was goin to get it painted this winter but I decided to go with hydros instead.. next winter I should have it painted..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 21 2006, 12:42 AM~6795850
> *Ya.. ill bring the 64 .. i was goin to get it painted this winter but I decided to go with hydros instead.. next winter I should have it painted..
> *


R u gonna do it red again?


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 20 2006, 11:33 PM~6795832
> *That's cool must suck with no power
> *


IT DOES ESPECIALLY SINCE I LIVE OUT IN THE BOONIES.. MIDDLE OF NO WHERE AND SHIT :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2006, 12:44 AM~6795860
> *R u gonna do it red again?
> *



Nah imma have it sand and media blasted to the metal then throw 4 coats of blacc and 6 coats of clear on it


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Dec 21 2006, 12:46 AM~6795865
> *IT DOES ESPECIALLY SINCE I LIVE OUT IN THE BOONIES.. MIDDLE OF NO WHERE AND SHIT :thumbsdown:
> *


lol that sucks


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 21 2006, 12:48 AM~6795869
> *Nah imma have it sand and media blasted to the metal then throw 4 coats of blacc and 6 coats of clear on it
> *


that's cool I like black alot it's just that everything shows up on it like scratches and dirt and all that but it should look good on the 64 r u gonna go with black wheels?


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2006, 12:51 AM~6795879
> *that's cool I like black alot it's just that everything shows up on it like scratches and dirt and all that but it should look good on the 64 r u gonna go with black wheels?
> *



Nah im done wit wheels for now.. I have 13 inch 100 spoke Daytons in my room waiting for shows.. and I ride 14 inch 100 spoke OG wires for all year..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 21 2006, 12:54 AM~6795891
> *Nah im done wit wheels for now.. I have 13 inch 100 spoke Daytons in my room waiting for shows.. and I ride 14 inch 100 spoke OG wires for all year..
> *


That's cool cant wait to see it at shows maybe even at the cruise.


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

U have msn?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 21 2006, 01:01 AM~6795909
> *U have msn?
> *


like an e-mail no I have yahoo and hotmail.


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

I have that msn instant message shit.. I dont really look at my emails tho..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 21 2006, 01:05 AM~6795914
> *I have that msn instant message shit.. I dont really look at my emails tho..
> *


oh naw man I have the hotmail and yahoo.


----------



## latinroller (Apr 5, 2005)

I put a topic up about this a bit ago. Im down. Im a loan roller right now. I hope to get my ride popping and get a new chapter going up here in the Hillsboro Portland area. My club is Latin Rollers, we started it in the San Fernando California Area. Im down though. Anyone got any Ideas, who wants to start this. I think the strongest club out here should get this going. Just remember, we need to keep our selfs in check first. One missunderstanding, one fight, one beef, will bring this all down. Its like a baby, Drop that fucker on his head once and he is dead. I love my raza, and I love lowriding. What ever I can do to help, count me in. Hit me up, lets get a list of contacts and a few vatos meeting to get this going now, before our lights go out again! :biggrin: 

Roberto Arellano!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2006, 12:29 AM~6795816
> *I think the cruise is in july not sure of the exact date but it's for the yakima speedway show...I want to do a hardlined setup on my car with 8 batts and im gonna extend my A-arms like an 1inch or 1 1/2
> *


if you split the belly you dont need to extend arms they lean from the stretch
if you guys need something let me know.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 21 2006, 09:27 AM~6797098
> *if you split the belly you dont need to extend arms they lean from the stretch
> if you guys need something let me know.
> *


Do u know anyone with parts to a 63 impala bigkilla?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 21 2006, 12:19 PM~6798120
> *:wave:
> *


sup IMP


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2006, 01:19 PM~6798904
> *sup IMP
> *


not much, just kickin it, the homey just flew in from the army time to bbq :thumbsup: and tomorrow is his wedding :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

oh and i forgot....new page :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 21 2006, 02:37 PM~6799054
> *not much, just kickin it, the homey just flew in from the army time to bbq :thumbsup: and tomorrow is his wedding :thumbsup:
> *


That's cool my cuz is coming down here this week he's in the marines...did u do the setup on the roadmaster again?


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

So is it snowing anywhere else other then here?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Dec 21 2006, 03:44 PM~6799534
> *So is it snowing anywhere else other then here?
> *


it was snowing here not much though maybe about an 1inch if that.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2006, 03:45 PM~6799544
> *it was snowing here not much though maybe about an 1inch if that.
> *


Its been snowing since like noon here.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Dec 21 2006, 06:53 PM~6800423
> *Its been snowing since like noon here.
> *


so u must have alot of snow if it's sticking


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Its starting to stick we have about a inch but its just starting to stick.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2006, 10:32 AM~6797413
> *Do u know anyone with parts to a 63 impala bigkilla?
> *


what do you need???


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what is everyone doing for new years?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 21 2006, 10:37 PM~6801719
> *what do you need???
> *


I need the front and back licence plate panels.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 22 2006, 04:19 PM~6806044
> *what is everyone doing for new years?
> *



party at your house :biggrin: beside that dunno depends my girl got the night off or not


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 22 2006, 04:19 PM~6806044
> *what is everyone doing for new years?
> *


lookin' for some big ass TITIES!!!!!! :biggrin:

(.)(.) :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 22 2006, 04:19 PM~6806044
> *what is everyone doing for new years?
> *


I think we're gonna throw a huge party for my cousin he's coming from the marines


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:wave: wassup everyone.. been MIA from this topic for a minute :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ME TOO!!! HAPPY HOLIDAYZZ


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

merry christmas and a happy new years!!!!!!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

its kinda sad... that i'm on here at least every other day. and i only have 635 posts from Aug '05.
<-----------------

and ppl like _206ryder_ has been here from May 2006 and has 4,583 post.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 22 2006, 08:28 PM~6807239
> *its kinda sad... that i'm on here at least every other day. and i only have 635 posts from Aug '05.
> <-----------------
> 
> ...


ha ha ha ha I barely been on with this profile since september of 2006 and I have like 703 post :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 22 2006, 07:28 PM~6807239
> *its kinda sad... that i'm on here at least every other day. and i only have 635 posts from Aug '05.
> <-----------------
> 
> ...




IT'S CALLED OFFTOPIC WHORE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin: its snowin in yaks today.. how about the rest of the nw? oh and merry fawcking christmas peeps..... :scrutinize:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 23 2006, 07:12 AM~6809133
> *uffin: its snowin in yaks today.. how about the rest of the nw? oh and merry fawcking christmas peeps..... :scrutinize:
> *


nope partly blue skies here........


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 23 2006, 11:01 AM~6809796
> *nope partly blue skies here........
> *


x-2 in seattle


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

SNOW=


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Snow= :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Merry x-mas homies


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253+Dec 22 2006, 07:28 PM~6807239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was about to tell him that but u beat me to it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup yall happy holidays..












I GOT SOME REALLY GOOD NEWS BUT IF YA WANNA KNOW YOU HAVE TO PM ME TO ASK.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

luv good news


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 24 2006, 12:42 AM~6813360
> *luv good news
> *


what good news???


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 23 2006, 10:33 PM~6812414
> *whassup yall happy holidays..
> I GOT SOME REALLY GOOD NEWS BUT IF YA WANNA KNOW YOU HAVE TO PM ME TO ASK.....
> *


You get some stink finger?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 24 2006, 12:56 AM~6813447
> *You get some stink finger?
> *


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

LOOK UNDER SHOW AND EVENT INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND IS PICKING UP THE SLACK AND WE ARE THROWIMG A SHOW AND HOP 5-27-07 ON THE DAY WE WOULD HAVE HAD CHEHALIS. TROPHIES BBQ PRIZES HOP. EVERYONE INVITED.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 10:19 AM~6814638
> *LOOK UNDER SHOW AND EVENT INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND IS PICKING UP THE SLACK AND WE ARE THROWIMG A SHOW AND HOP 5-27-07 ON THE DAY WE WOULD HAVE HAD CHEHALIS. TROPHIES BBQ PRIZES HOP. EVERYONE INVITED.
> *


cool


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2006, 12:55 AM~6813440
> *what good news???
> *


i got into a new place......much more peaceful livin if i get a really good phone call today.....


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 24 2006, 11:01 AM~6814878
> *i got into a new place......much more peaceful livin if i get a really good phone call today.....
> *


cool. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2006, 11:06 AM~6814899
> *cool. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yup except for the fact that i was workin at wal mart as a temp and got told i was no longer needed this mornin....so im prayin the district manager is able to get me my job back....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 10:19 AM~6814638
> *LOOK UNDER SHOW AND EVENT INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND IS PICKING UP THE SLACK AND WE ARE THROWIMG A SHOW AND HOP 5-27-07 ON THE DAY WE WOULD HAVE HAD CHEHALIS. TROPHIES BBQ PRIZES HOP. EVERYONE INVITED.
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 24 2006, 11:09 AM~6814920
> *yup except for the fact that i was workin at wal mart as a temp and got told i was no longer needed this mornin....so im prayin the district manager is able to get me my job back....
> *


I cant wait till I get a job and a house when I do I want to live somewhere out in the country where it's quiet and I dont have to worry about having loud music and stuff like that.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 10:19 AM~6814638
> *LOOK UNDER SHOW AND EVENT INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND IS PICKING UP THE SLACK AND WE ARE THROWIMG A SHOW AND HOP 5-27-07 ON THE DAY WE WOULD HAVE HAD CHEHALIS. TROPHIES BBQ PRIZES HOP. EVERYONE INVITED.
> *


 :biggrin: sounds good, props for getting something going that weekend.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 24 2006, 12:56 PM~6815534
> *:biggrin:  sounds good, props for getting something going that weekend.. :thumbsup:
> *


we would like to have all those riders come out same trophies prizes
and 500.00 perclass hop


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

is it going down in portland?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KALL ME KILLA


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 24 2006, 01:16 PM~6815714
> *is it going down in portland?
> *


cool im sure I'll go is it going to be outside???


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 24 2006, 01:16 PM~6815714
> *is it going down in portland?
> *


yes it is we are inviting the whole nw seattle tacoma spokane yakima portland
there will be a few people from cali as well. hope fully we can have as big or bigger of an event that people expect that weekend. lots of trophies and cash payouts. ultimate hop contest $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2006, 01:35 PM~6815857
> *cool im sure I'll go is it going to be outside???
> *


outside yes. will be great. bring your families


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 01:40 PM~6815884
> *outside yes. will be great. bring your families
> *


hope it dont get rained out


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2006, 01:40 PM~6815890
> *hope it dont get rained out
> *


we dance in the rain what do you mean,this is nw


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 01:41 PM~6815897
> *we dance in the rain what do you mean,this is nw
> *


Ya I guess so never mind :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 01:41 PM~6815897
> *we dance in the rain what do you mean,this is nw
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

merry christmas everyone and drive safe...HOPE U"VE BEEN NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 12:38 PM~6815875
> *yes it is we are inviting the whole nw  seattle tacoma spokane yakima portland
> there will be a few people from cali as well. hope fully we can have as big or bigger of an event that people expect that weekend. lots of trophies and cash payouts. ultimate hop contest $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 24 2006, 03:58 PM~6816613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow that shit get up


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2006, 05:10 PM~6816659
> *wow that shit get up
> *


WAIT TILL YOU SEE THAT CAR THIS SUMMER


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

What else r they gonna do to it flip it???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Merry Christmas to all. I'm hopeing I will be able to make it to the show. Been wanting to hit up a show up there for a while now.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Dec 24 2006, 05:45 PM~6817141
> *Merry Christmas to all. I'm hopeing I will be able to make it to the show. Been wanting to hit up a show up there for a while now.
> *


me to im tired of snow I want to see some new lowriders and go cruising


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

i was cruising right now down 12th ave sideways :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2006, 05:28 PM~6816748
> *What else r they gonna do to it flip it???
> *


they are ? it will be done soon


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Dec 24 2006, 06:25 PM~6817363
> *i was cruising right now down 12th ave sideways :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: viola is slick too homie.. slid thru a few stop signs :cheesy:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 24 2006, 05:51 PM~6817496
> *:biggrin:  viola is slick too homie.. slid thru a few stop signs :cheesy:
> *


uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Dec 24 2006, 03:38 PM~6816815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tyght card .. HAPPY X-MAS TO ALL MY FRIENDS


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

whens the yak show agian?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

mary chrismasssts


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Dec 24 2006, 11:00 PM~6818626
> *whens the yak show agian?
> *


I think in july


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 24 2006, 09:54 PM~6818610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

bah hum bugg


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 25 2006, 09:43 AM~6820819
> *bah hum bugg
> *


:nono:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 25 2006, 01:20 PM~6821607
> *:nono:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 24 2006, 03:58 PM~6816613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: king of the nw. we will hop our cars for fun at our show but we will not be hopping for any money. everyone else has a chance to win


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 25 2006, 12:20 PM~6821607
> *:nono:
> *


still kinda hung over from last nite my bad. :biggrin: 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NITE


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 25 2006, 02:23 PM~6821812
> *still kinda hung over from last nite my bad.  :biggrin:
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NITE
> *


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

dashin' thru tha snow,
in a broke down chevorlet.
thru da hood we go,
bumppin Mac Dre! 


merry thizzmas and a hyphy new year


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 25 2006, 04:49 PM~6822915
> *dashin' thru tha snow,
> in a broke down chevorlet.
> thru da hood we go,
> ...


broken down chevrolet???more like broke down caddy jus playin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

<<<<<<still recoverin....and i have to job search too..... :barf:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 26 2006, 11:57 AM~6828157
> *<<<<<<still recoverin....and i have to job search too..... :barf:
> *


that sucks


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 25 2006, 09:40 PM~6824972
> *broken down chevrolet???more like broke down caddy jus playin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, no... your right. its broke down for now. but it will be at the next Yak' show and cruise  I'm puttin' the new motor in it now.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2006, 07:55 PM~6831786
> *lol, no... your right. its broke down for now. but it will be at the next Yak' show and cruise  I'm puttin' the new motor in it now.
> *


cool so will I be looking for a blue caddy?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

most deff'!!!! 

I'll prob' be the one smokin' up tha block  lol


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2006, 07:59 PM~6831821
> *most deff'!!!!
> 
> I'll prob' be the one smokin' up tha block  lol
> *


why is ur car gonna catch on fire...lol J/K :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

LOL, i didnt see that one comin'

but for everyone, be on the look out for dis


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

one more


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2006, 08:07 PM~6831889
> *LOL, i didnt see that one comin'
> 
> but for everyone, be on the look out for dis
> ...


looks really clean how's the interior


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

when i get my tax return. then i'm gona juice it.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2006, 08:11 PM~6831922
> *when i get my tax return. then i'm gona juice it.
> *


that would look good.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

the interior is fu<ked up...

but I'm gona swap the interior with the parts car's.
heres a pic of the parts car interior.

white leather


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2006, 08:17 PM~6831976
> *the interior is fu<ked up...
> 
> but I'm gona swap the interior with the parts car's.
> ...


iS THAT THE PARTS CAR???


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

both of my lacs


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2006, 08:19 PM~6832003
> *both of my lacs
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW SO UR SOME KIND OF PIMP WITH CADDY'S HUH.LOL


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2006, 08:18 PM~6831989
> *iS THAT THE PARTS CAR???
> *


yeah it is


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2006, 08:20 PM~6832012
> *yeah it is
> *


wHAT'S WRONG WITH IT?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

the tranny is Fu<ked.
so i picked it up for $700. 
it has a strong engine. thats why i got it.

but the rest is parts(for sale  )





























OH YEAH!!! it has shaved doors. If i can find the blue paint to match, I'm gona put 'em on. but i dont think i'll be able to find the same blue =/


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2006, 08:27 PM~6832078
> *the tranny is Fu<ked.
> so i picked it up for $700.
> it has a strong engine. thats why i got it.
> ...


wow does it have the caddy motor in it?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

yeah.
(before pic)









I'm cleaning it up with paint and chrome right now


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

the dude i got it from started to do some sh*t to it, but then he lost intrest in it and got a '60 cadillac.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2006, 08:34 PM~6832124
> *yeah.
> (before pic)
> 
> ...


damn that shit is crowded way more than the one in my impala :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

yeah it is  but I'm workin on cleanin it up.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2006, 08:40 PM~6832180
> *yeah it is  but I'm workin on cleanin it up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2006, 08:38 PM~6832161
> *damn that shit is crowded way more than the one in my impala :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what caddies are known for, shitload of electrical b.s.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2006, 08:34 PM~6832124
> *yeah.
> (before pic)
> 
> ...


hey homie, i need those support bars, all six of them.. let me know what u want for them..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2006, 09:20 AM~6853353
> *TTT
> *


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

yeah... lets get back on topic...


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

like my hat :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Dec 29 2006, 06:40 PM~6857729
> *like my hat :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no I dont really like the mariner's but seattle's cool :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I like everything but the "S"...
It should say "LA"


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin: sup caddykid..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 29 2006, 08:47 PM~6858796
> *I like everything but the "S"...
> It should say "LA"
> *


R u from la?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TIGHT HAT- GOT SUPPORT YOUR HOME TEAM !! GET ME 1


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Dec 29 2006, 06:13 PM~6857985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont wear nuthin but "s" and "206" on my hats  



> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 29 2006, 08:49 PM~6859195
> *TIGHT HAT- GOT SUPPORT YOUR HOME TEAM !! GET ME 1
> *


$40 at lidz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 21 2006, 05:11 PM~6613599
> *FEW PEOPLE (CLUBS) HAVE BEEN TALKIN ABOUT THIS, TO IMPROVE TURN OUTS AND KEEP OUT THE KNUCKLE HEADS. WHAT U CLUBS AND CLUB LEADERS THINK ABOUT GETTIN SOMETHIN GOING? ITS TIME TO UNITE NOT FIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> WE REALLY NEED TO CHANGE THE PUBLICS VIEW AND STOPPED GETTING STEREOTYPED...
> ...



what happened 2 this ^^^^^^^^


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazylife13_@Dec 30 2006, 01:29 AM~6860956
> *what happened 2 this ^^^^^^^^
> *


good ? we kinda got off track..


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy+Dec 29 2006, 08:51 PM~6858827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw... i'm from 206, but its all about LA


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 30 2006, 01:42 AM~6861025
> *WAZZ GOOD!!!!! :wave:
> naw...  i'm from 206, but its all about LA
> *


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

so are we going to meet sometime next year or what?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 30 2006, 10:19 AM~6862238
> *so are we going to meet sometime next year or what?
> *


Ya that's what I want to know 2


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 21 2006, 06:11 PM~6613599
> *FEW PEOPLE (CLUBS) HAVE BEEN TALKIN ABOUT THIS, TO IMPROVE TURN OUTS AND KEEP OUT THE KNUCKLE HEADS. WHAT U CLUBS AND CLUB LEADERS THINK ABOUT GETTIN SOMETHIN GOING? ITS TIME TO UNITE NOT FIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> WE REALLY NEED TO CHANGE THE PUBLICS VIEW AND STOPPED GETTING STEREOTYPED...
> ...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

lets all meet at the yak' show. before or after. but does that sound al'ite?

also... I'm pullin the engine right now. so it'll be ready by then


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 30 2006, 10:19 AM~6862238
> *so are we going to meet sometime next year or what?
> *



set something up


----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

when is tha yak show ne ways???


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazylife13_@Dec 30 2006, 05:01 PM~6864935
> *when is tha yak show ne ways???
> *


july


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

(.)(.) :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

cant wait till the show and the cruise.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2006, 05:03 PM~6871450
> *cant wait till the show and the cruise.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

only like 7 more months :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh well at least I got something to look forward to.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Have a Happy New Year to all NW Riders. Represent to the fullest and can't wait for next Hope fully some big plans.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 30 2006, 01:42 AM~6861025
> *WAZZ GOOD!!!!! :wave:
> naw...  i'm from 206, but its all about LA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

may 2007 be good 2 us all!!!!!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i hope so bro!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

lucky number 7 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Man cant believe it's already 07 cant wait to see what's coming out this year.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2007, 07:51 PM~6878740
> *Man cant believe it's already 07 cant wait to see what's coming out this year.
> *


On my caddy,
I'm degreasing the block now and getting ready to paint it.
I also got 9yards of white vinyl and I'm gona redo the seats and ect... all homemade by me. :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

happy new year


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2007, 06:51 PM~6878740
> *Man cant believe it's already 07 cant wait to see what's coming out this year.
> *


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 1 2007, 11:20 PM~6880163
> *On my caddy,
> I'm degreasing the block now and getting ready to paint it.
> I also got 9yards of white vinyl and I'm gona redo the seats and ect... all homemade by me.  :biggrin:
> *


(homemade by me) hno: hno: naw jus playing cant wait to see it what color u painting it? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2007, 04:16 PM~6884414
> *(homemade by me) hno:  hno: naw jus playing cant wait to see it what color u painting it? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm just gona spray blue candy over it. but that wont be for a while. the paint is good for now. you can see it in this pic...



















:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

now all i need is one of these in the passenger seat


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 2 2007, 07:54 PM~6886626
> *now all i need is one of these in the passenger seat
> 
> 
> ...


I'd take about 4 of them to fill up my car. :biggrin:


----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

:cheesy: 

damn we got 7 long ass months 2 wait


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazylife13_@Jan 2 2007, 09:55 PM~6888273
> *:cheesy:
> 
> damn we got 7 long ass months 2 wait
> *


im gonna need it, still need to do lots of work


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 2 2007, 06:54 PM~6886626
> *now all i need is one of these in the passenger seat
> 
> 
> ...


Why you posting up pics of my future wife LOL


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I AM HEADED TO A PLANE BUT CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME A BRIEF SUMMARY SO WHEN I GET TO A COMPUTER LATER I CAN KNOW WHAT WE ARE DOIN? YOU ALREADY KNOW LOWCOS C.C. LIKES TO HELP OUT.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

So what's the skinny?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 3 2007, 06:27 AM~6889477
> *I AM HEADED TO A PLANE BUT CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME A BRIEF SUMMARY SO WHEN I GET TO A COMPUTER LATER I CAN KNOW WHAT WE ARE DOIN?  YOU ALREADY KNOW LOWCOS C.C. LIKES TO HELP OUT.
> *


oh


----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

YAKIMA SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazylife13_@Jan 3 2007, 09:17 PM~6896733
> *YAKIMA SHOW!!!!!!
> *


I CANT WAIT R U GOIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 24 2006, 10:19 AM~6814638
> *LOOK UNDER SHOW AND EVENT INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND IS PICKING UP THE SLACK AND WE ARE THROWIMG A SHOW AND HOP 5-27-07 ON THE DAY WE WOULD HAVE HAD CHEHALIS. TROPHIES BBQ PRIZES HOP. EVERYONE INVITED.
> *


----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 3 2007, 10:27 PM~6898108
> *I CANT WAIT R U GOIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



HELL YAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazylife13_@Jan 4 2007, 06:52 PM~6905137
> *HELL YAAAA :biggrin:
> *


cool I guess i'll see u there r u taking anything out there?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2007, 09:12 PM~6907067
> *cool I guess i'll see u there r u taking anything out there?
> *


chinito will be out there


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 7 2007, 04:31 AM~6924452
> *chinito will be out there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

the caddy's almost ready to get juiced. I'm almost done with the motor too.  

so i'll be out there


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 7 2007, 07:43 PM~6928420
> *the caddy's almost ready to get juiced. I'm almost done with the motor too.
> 
> so i'll be out there
> *


What kind of setup r u gonna run?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

3pump (1 piston to the front, 2 normal pumps to the rear)
8 batt's
4 switches (front, back, 3wheel right, 3wheel left)

like this


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

4 batt's to 1 of the rear pumps, the otha' 4 batt's to the otha' rear pump.
and all 8 to the front piston.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i want it to 3wheel like the yellow caddy in the street stars clip.
(the one at the end of the clip)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 8 2007, 09:01 PM~6937993
> *4 batt's to 1 of the rear pumps, the otha' 4 batt's to the otha' rear pump.
> and all 8 to the front piston.
> *


Thats alot of juice for the back, hope your frame is wrapped.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm gona do a chain bridge.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 8 2007, 07:05 PM~6938036
> *i want it to 3wheel like the yellow caddy in the street stars clip.
> (the one at the end of the clip)
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jan 8 2007, 10:24 PM~6938778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHTAS UP HOMIE ?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

whats everybody esle workin' on for tha yak' show?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:dunno: uffin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 8 2007, 11:41 PM~6939521
> *WHTAS UP HOMIE ?
> *


Chillin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 8 2007, 09:49 PM~6939570
> *whats everybody esle workin' on for tha yak' show?
> *


keeping my car in cruisin condition and trying to make money to make it out there and possibly get my trunk done :thumbsup: power outage + no work = :tears:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 8 2007, 09:49 PM~6938461
> *I'm gona do a chain bridge.
> *


Thats good but with that much juice to the back unless its wrapped your gonna buckle it. I run 2 batts to each side, 4 is alot.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

yeah, good thinkin'... 

I was also thinkin' about baggin' it. but I want it to lock up as-if it had a 12" cylender. I heard that somebody makes 13" bags, but they were a hassle to deal with. dose anybody have any info about the bags?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 9 2007, 04:07 PM~6945818
> *yeah, good thinkin'...
> 
> I was also thinkin' about baggin' it. but I want it to lock up as-if it had a 12" cylender. I heard that somebody makes 13" bags, but they were a hassle to deal with. dose anybody have any info about the bags?
> *


juice it, you'll never look back :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 9 2007, 04:29 PM~6946023
> *juice it, you'll never look back :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: WASSUP CHINO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GET DA RIDER JUICE !!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 9 2007, 05:29 PM~6946023
> *juice it, you'll never look back :thumbsup:
> *


i looked back on the olds, but thats only cuz i didnt reinforce it.

so with the caddy, i want to reinforce it with a chane bridge. If i cant find somebody that i KNOW FOR A FACT can do it right, then i'm gona bag it.
I can do the setup and wireing myself. i just need someone to reinforce it.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 9 2007, 07:54 PM~6947327
> *GET DA RIDER JUICE !!!
> *


does that come in a bottle :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 9 2007, 10:21 PM~6948228
> *i looked back on the olds, but thats only cuz i didnt reinforce it.
> 
> so with the caddy, i want to reinforce it with a chane bridge. If i cant find somebody that i KNOW FOR A FACT can do it right, then i'm gona bag it.
> ...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 9 2007, 10:22 PM~6948248
> *does that come in a bottle  :biggrin:
> *


HEY HOMIE BRING IT DOWN TO BIGTIME HYDRAULICS KILLA CAN DO ANYTHING YOU WANT HIT HIM UP 503-327-4193


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

heres my olds:





































I had HELLA fun in this car, and lots of good times. So I don’t regret juicing it, I just wish I had reinforced it alittle. Cuz the cylinder holes started ripping and the arm just gave up.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 9 2007, 10:15 PM~6948761
> *HEY HOMIE BRING IT DOWN TO BIGTIME HYDRAULICS KILLA CAN DO ANYTHING YOU WANT HIT HIM UP 503-327-4193
> *


thanks


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 9 2007, 09:18 PM~6948780
> *heres my olds:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 9 2007, 10:18 PM~6948780
> *heres my olds:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's a pretty mean as scrape u were doin right there.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 10 2007, 12:01 AM~6949078
> *damn that's a pretty mean as scrape u were doin right there.
> *


BRING THAT TO KILLA TO HE'LL FIX IT


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 9 2007, 11:54 PM~6949409
> *BRING THAT TO KILLA TO HE'LL FIX IT
> *


i already put a new arm on it and sold it, to get my caddy. :biggrin: 
now i wanna do this one right.  

"killa" can make it sit on 3 right???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

UGLY BREAK


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 11 2007, 12:52 AM~6958424
> *i already put a new arm on it and sold it, to get my caddy. :biggrin:
> now i wanna do this one right.
> 
> ...


pause on three wheel? hell yes and hella high too!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Jan 9 2007, 05:05 PM~6946368
> *:wave: WASSUP CHINO
> *


que onda guey?


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 11 2007, 01:56 PM~6962261
> *que onda guey?
> *


not shit.. im back in school :cheesy: i got to the alternative now from 8 - 11:30 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Jan 11 2007, 04:36 PM~6963112
> *not shit.. im back in school  :cheesy: i got to the alternative now from 8 - 11:30  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: lucky bitch :biggrin:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 11 2007, 08:57 AM~6959625
> *pause on three wheel? hell yes and hella high too!!
> *


pause, sit, stand, ect... whatever, you know what i mean. its all the same anywayz...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:cheesy: I'll pm you


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 9 2007, 08:22 PM~6948248
> *does that come in a bottle  :biggrin:
> *


I MEAN GET THE JUICE RIDER  LOL
GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIE!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Jan 11 2007, 03:36 PM~6963112
> *not shit.. im back in school  :cheesy: i got to the alternative now from 8 - 11:30  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pendejo, those schools are always filled with fake ass bangers and pendejos :thumbsdown:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 12 2007, 12:03 PM~6970085
> *pendejo, those schools are always filled with fake ass bangers and pendejos :thumbsdown:
> *


x-2


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 12 2007, 12:03 PM~6970085
> *pendejo, those schools are always filled with fake ass bangers and pendejos :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SevennineMC_@Jan 15 2007, 09:46 PM~6998304
> *uffin:
> *


que onda guey?


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 12 2007, 11:03 AM~6970085
> *pendejo, those schools are always filled with fake ass bangers and pendejos :thumbsdown:
> *


mines filled wit pendejos and potheads :biggrin: :biggrin: so we get along real good :cheesy:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

english please :roflmao:


----------



## EL JEFE (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE_@Jan 18 2007, 09:11 AM~7020250
> *
> *


Sup jefe where u from?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2006, 08:17 PM~6831976
> *the interior is fu<ked up...
> 
> but I'm gona swap the interior with the parts car's.
> ...


ooooh someone copyin me.....lol j/p homie im runnin white leather caddy seats also,but im gettin em redone in white leather with the rest of my interior for 5 bills from a homie down here....

ima kick him down some extra money for being so patient and waitin while i dealt with a lotta shit lately though... :biggrin: so itll be more like 650 when all is said and done....FOR THE WHOLE INTERIOR.....


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

koo'... for what car?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 21 2007, 11:37 AM~7045133
> *koo'... for what car?
> *


my olds of course......


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup lil homie,nice seein you around again,where ya been hidin?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Look at what I dug up!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

I forgot all about until I was lookin for an old topic and found this like on page 8 :cheesy:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2007, 05:33 PM~7166834
> *I forgot all about until I was lookin for an old topic and found this like on page 8  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good lookin out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed....


so what was the title i was gonna have on this committee?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GIVE UP ON IT -TIRED OF THE BS.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 4 2007, 01:46 PM~7172895
> *I GIVE UP ON IT -TIRED OF THE BS.
> *


nah homey, it'll be cool after this year. I think this show season, people are gonna start reachin out a little more and then by next year we should be able to pull a decent sized crowd for this :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LET YOU YOUNG CATS WORK IT OUT


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 4 2007, 01:53 PM~7172941
> *LET YOU YOUNG CATS WORK IT OUT
> *


haha, im too busy riding to worry too much about politics :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all i know is i dont know enough to run some stuff like that...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 4 2007, 07:24 PM~7174502
> *all i know is i dont know enough to run some stuff like that...
> *


x2  and i hate puttin in my time and nobody else wants to help or keep their word.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 5 2007, 02:28 AM~7177476
> *x2    and i hate puttin in my time and nobody else wants to help or keep their word.
> *


thank you..


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

hey any body ever seen an 84 Monte Carlo says LOCO 84 on the back window candy painted or dark red T-top with a black top has fifth wheel with the hub cap and the interior is that wave fabric in red had a speaker box in the back seat, any body ever seen this ride or have pics the guy used to live here in wenatchee but moved i remember i used too look at it on my way to school in 6th grade and i used to think it was the coolest thing just looking for pics or info.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT FOR LORIDIN69


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THIS TOPIC WHO'S DOWN ? WE REALLY NEED TO GET SOMETHING GOOD STARTED IN THE NORTHWEST !


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 8 2007, 10:45 PM~7215940
> *WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THIS TOPIC WHO'S DOWN ?  WE REALLY NEED TO GET SOMETHING GOOD STARTED IN THE NORTHWEST !
> *



start something up


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 8 2007, 10:45 PM~7215940
> *WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THIS TOPIC WHO'S DOWN ?  WE REALLY NEED TO GET SOMETHING GOOD STARTED IN THE NORTHWEST !
> *


i say we start it up this summer. i say there should be a picnic or maybe everyone who's down can get together at a show like the Individuals show. I figure we could ask Killa or whatever if he was interested in helping to spread the word at the show or something just an idea


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

good thinkin chino....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

rider clownin again :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i'm down for the show. 

when is it?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

So what's the plan on this we've been talking about what to do we need to find out the actual plan.  :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmmmm....


im still unsure...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GRUMP IS BELIEVED TO BE WORKING ON SOMETHING UP NORTH- IF THERE IS ANY INPUT YAULL NEED FROM HIT ME UP


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GRUMP IS BELIEVED TO BE WORKING ON SOMETHING UP NORTH- IF THERE IS ANY INPUT YAULL NEED FROM HIT ME UP


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you mean grumpy from the 509?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yes- there is a topic somewhere about it.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE NORTH WEST AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" IS LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO THE NORTH WEST AREA AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!

THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
"WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA! 
www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

can you help get the NW movement started?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Feb 18 2007, 07:00 AM~7289668
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE NORTH WEST AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" IS LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO THE NORTH WEST AREA AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> ...


sounds good and glad to hear yall wantin to expand to the nw...


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 18 2007, 12:18 PM~7290768
> *can you help get the NW movement started?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 18 2007, 12:51 PM~7290894
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:rofl: you clown homie....


be nice he was only askin a question... :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

sorry, i didnt mean to be rude... i was just askin if he had any good ideas. becuz if his c.c. is getting bigger, then he might be able to help us.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

if i get those two with every drink, ill take a case :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its gonna be a good year bro!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I want the gurl on the right


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAHA SHE IS A SWEATHEART 2!!! SHE WILL BE AT THE BIG I SHOW


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 19 2007, 09:45 AM~7297581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think i just saw these 2 girls at club exotica


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill take em both :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Feb 18 2007, 06:00 AM~7289668
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE NORTH WEST AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" IS LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO THE NORTH WEST AREA AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> ...



good luck on that


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 19 2007, 09:39 PM~7304137
> *HAHA SHE IS A SWEATHEART 2!!! SHE WILL BE AT THE BIG I SHOW
> *


DAM I SOME OF THAT. NOT THE WARM WATER.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 24 2007, 12:20 AM~7340857
> *DAM I SOME OF THAT. NOT THE WARM WATER.
> *



what the hell is wrong with you? :twak:



warm weather means less clothin on the ladies....... :biggrin: 

warmer weather mean even less clothing....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 23 2007, 11:29 PM~7340903
> *what the hell is wrong with you? :twak:
> warm weather means less clothin on the ladies....... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 23 2007, 11:29 PM~7340903
> *what the hell is wrong with you? :twak:
> warm weather means less clothin on the ladies....... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


He said WATER not WEATHER


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2007, 11:38 PM~7340928
> *He said WATER not WEATHER
> *


 :cheesy: LOST IN PORTLAND....................WOW STAY AT WORK LITTLE HOMIE.. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NAW GARY WAS BUSTIN ON THE WATER CAUSE MY ICE MELTED IN YAKIMA, FUNNY THING IS I GAVE IT AWAY TO ALL MY FRIENDS!!! 

PEOPLE LOVE IT. HHAHHAHHHAAAAAAA

GARY YOUR SO POSITIVE :biggrin: your a true leader


*[email protected] *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 24 2007, 02:53 AM~7341202
> *NAW GARY WAS BUSTIN ON THE WATER CAUSE MY ICE MELTED IN YAKIMA, FUNNY THING IS I GAVE IT AWAY TO ALL MY FRIENDS!!!
> 
> PEOPLE LOVE IT. HHAHHAHHHAAAAAAA
> ...


 :0 awww shit someones email addy out in the open...... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HERES MINE [email protected] AND PHONE 503 319 3236

I DONT HIDE BEHIND PLAQUES OR SCREEN NAMES.

NO OFFENSE TO ANYONE!!! ONCE YOU GET OVER 30 THESE NET GAMES GET STUPID

CALL ME RYAN OR RIDER CAUSE THATS WHO i AM AND WHAT I DO
ANY QUESTIONS??


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 24 2007, 12:29 AM~7340903
> *what the hell is wrong with you? :twak:
> warm weather means less clothin on the ladies....... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


vengence yours always up in something,you play nice. I heard they are making willow part 2 you could be a stunt double.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Feb 24 2007, 05:38 PM~7343775
> *vengence yours always up in something,you play nice. I heard they are making willow part 2  you could be a stunt double.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

havent been in this topic that much...so what's going on has anyone decided on what we're gonna do to make this happen?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NORTHWESTTT

WADDUP MIGUEL!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Feb 24 2007, 05:38 PM~7343775
> *vengence yours always up in something,you play nice. I heard they are making willow part 2  you could be a stunt double.
> *


lol lol lol damn big homie you always know how to make me laugh,


good news,blue might be on the road sooner than planned....

but she still aint showin this year,she aint to THAT level yet and ima take my time to get it there so its done right,

but im gettin the skirts and a whole perfect condition header panel and grills for free,and maybe another tranny..

im jackin the bumpers too..they in better shape than mine....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2007, 04:49 PM~7343841
> *havent been in this topic that much...so what's going on has anyone decided on what we're gonna do to make this happen?
> *


45 PAGES O NUTTIN


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

somethin like that.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

DAMN GARY YOU OF ALL PEOPLE


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 24 2007, 08:37 PM~7344732
> *lol lol lol damn big homie you always know how to make me laugh,
> good news,blue might be on the road sooner than planned....
> 
> ...


Take your time gizmo and that off gremlins in case you didnt know.But,anyways you get there soon enough me and big tony have faith in you.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Feb 24 2007, 10:54 PM~7345155
> *Take your time gizmo and that off gremlins in case you didnt know.But,anyways you get there soon enough me and big tony have faith in you.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im now doing custom murals this one was for copone cad :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hahahaha


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 24 2007, 10:43 PM~7345752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the fat boys 62 from vegas from way back when??


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 24 2007, 08:14 PM~7344904
> *DAMN GARY YOU OF  ALL PEOPLE
> *


JER . KEEP TALKING SHIT. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH,YOU DONT KNOW WHO YOUR REALLY TALKING TO?????? HOW MANY GARYS ARE IN THE 503???????? I WILL TAKE YOU,RIDER,AND VENG. ALL AT THE SAME TIME. AND I DONT MEAN HOPPING???????????????? IM READY...... RIDER DO YOU REMEMBER THE BEAR CLAW DOWN AT PIR????????????????????? ALL I ASKED YOU TO DO IS CHILL......THIS IS NOT GARY..........


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 25 2007, 01:52 AM~7345960
> *JER . KEEP TALKING SHIT. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH,YOU DONT KNOW WHO YOUR REALLY TALKING TO?????? HOW MANY GARYS ARE IN THE 503???????? I WILL TAKE YOU,RIDER,AND VENG. ALL AT THE SAME TIME. AND I DONT MEAN HOPPING???????????????? IM READY...... RIDER DO YOU REMEMBER THE BEAR CLAW DOWN AT PIR????????????????????? ALL I ASKED YOU TO DO IS CHILL......THIS IS NOT GARY..........
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 24 2007, 11:52 PM~7345960
> *JER . KEEP TALKING SHIT. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH,YOU DONT KNOW WHO YOUR REALLY TALKING TO?????? HOW MANY GARYS ARE IN THE 503???????? I WILL TAKE YOU,RIDER,AND VENG. ALL AT THE SAME TIME. AND I DONT MEAN HOPPING???????????????? IM READY...... RIDER DO YOU REMEMBER THE BEAR CLAW DOWN AT PIR????????????????????? ALL I ASKED YOU TO DO IS CHILL......THIS IS NOT GARY..........
> *


Why you gotto pick on chuckie if the wind blow to hard he might fly away LOL HA HA HA


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 25 2007, 12:52 AM~7345960
> *JER . KEEP TALKING SHIT. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH,YOU DONT KNOW WHO YOUR REALLY TALKING TO?????? HOW MANY GARYS ARE IN THE 503???????? I WILL TAKE YOU,RIDER,AND VENG. ALL AT THE SAME TIME. AND I DONT MEAN HOPPING???????????????? IM READY...... RIDER DO YOU REMEMBER THE BEAR CLAW DOWN AT PIR????????????????????? ALL I ASKED YOU TO DO IS CHILL......THIS IS NOT GARY..........
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Feb 24 2007, 09:54 PM~7345155
> *Take your time gizmo and that off gremlins in case you didnt know.But,anyways you get there soon enough me and big tony have faith in you.
> *


i know who gizmo is big homie...


thanks guys.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 25 2007, 01:24 AM~7346029
> *Why you gotto pick on chuckie if the wind blow to hard he might fly away LOL HA HA HA
> *


with the weight i been losin homie you prolly right..... :biggrin: 

then again im thinkin he is underestimating me...i may be small but i gotta lot of fight in me,but i aint about throwin down unless im protectin myself..

so if he swings on me,he better hope he dont connect... :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

we're at

46 pages and 9,400 views. and nothing to show for it....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 25 2007, 02:30 AM~7346046
> *we're at
> 
> 46 pages and 9,400 views. and nothing to show for it....
> *


Waste of a topic.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 25 2007, 01:52 AM~7345960
> *JER . KEEP TALKING SHIT. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH,YOU DONT KNOW WHO YOUR REALLY TALKING TO?????? HOW MANY GARYS ARE IN THE 503???????? I WILL TAKE YOU,RIDER,AND VENG. ALL AT THE SAME TIME. AND I DONT MEAN HOPPING???????????????? IM READY...... RIDER DO YOU REMEMBER THE BEAR CLAW DOWN AT PIR????????????????????? ALL I ASKED YOU TO DO IS CHILL......THIS IS NOT GARY..........
> *



? well see dont threaten me boy


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Host Address for 24.21.64.66


OH OK PIR BEARCLAW?.. VIOLENCE ONCE AGAIN!! OH YES I REMEMBER HAHAHA GUESS I WON ON THAT DAY TOO. I COULD FILLET U ON LIL. BUT AGAIN IM A MAN. DONT DRAG ME DOWN 

WORDS DONT MEAN SHIT FROM LIERS
IP address resolves to c-24-21-64-66.hsd1.mn.comcast.net 
Members using that IP when REGISTERING
Name Email Posts IP Registered 
Members using that IP when POSTING
Name Email IP First Used View Post 
THE SHIT [email protected] 24.21.64.66 Jan 20, 2007 - 09:55 PM View Post


COMES SEE ME FOR MY SPORT OF LOWRIDING


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I LOWRIDE MR. VIOLENCE

YOUR THE VIOLENT ONE YOU IN THE WRONG SPORT- MAN UP AND PUT YOUR # UP THEN. MAYBE A HOTDOG EATTING CONTEST WOULD SUIT U BETTER.

DAMN FIRST TIME IN 15 YEARS I HAVE TO BRING HEAT TO A LOWRIDER EVENT 
THATS UNITY AT ITS BEST


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 25 2007, 12:52 AM~7345960
> *JER . KEEP TALKING SHIT. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH,YOU DONT KNOW WHO YOUR REALLY TALKING TO?????? HOW MANY GARYS ARE IN THE 503???????? I WILL TAKE YOU,RIDER,AND VENG. ALL AT THE SAME TIME. AND I DONT MEAN HOPPING???????????????? IM READY...... RIDER DO YOU REMEMBER THE BEAR CLAW DOWN AT PIR????????????????????? ALL I ASKED YOU TO DO IS CHILL......THIS IS NOT GARY..........
> *


some real GOOD ADVICE leave lil j outta it!!!!nobody doing a thing
take him???? ok im on his team. tell you once on gp run up get done up


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 25 2007, 12:52 AM~7345960
> *JER . KEEP TALKING SHIT. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH,YOU DONT KNOW WHO YOUR REALLY TALKING TO?????? HOW MANY GARYS ARE IN THE 503???????? I WILL TAKE YOU,RIDER,AND VENG. ALL AT THE SAME TIME. AND I DONT MEAN HOPPING???????????????? IM READY...... RIDER DO YOU REMEMBER THE BEAR CLAW DOWN AT PIR????????????????????? ALL I ASKED YOU TO DO IS CHILL......THIS IS NOT GARY..........
> *


IM ASKING YOU TO CHILL,WHATEVER YOU DO LEAVE J OUTTA IT.
NOT TRYING TO BE A BAD ASS LEAVE MY BOY OUTTA IT THATS IT ITS EASY!
IM NOT LOOKING TO ARGUE EITHER SO LETS LEAVE IT ALONE.
ID TAKE MY LAST POST SERIOUS IF I WERE YOU.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TIME TO SEND THIS TOPIC TO BED.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 25 2007, 12:40 AM~7346059
> *Waste of a topic.
> *



THATS WHY ITS NOT WORTH TRYING REALLY SAD


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

User's local time *Feb 25 2007*, 08:26 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 30 
( 0.8 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Shows & Events
( 11 posts / 69% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, *08:21 AM *
good morning *THE SHIT *I just took one it looked like a bears claw-were did u go??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 25 2007, 12:40 AM~7346059
> *Waste of a topic.
> *


wheres that picture at bro?? :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2007, 10:40 AM~7346788
> *wheres that picture at bro?? :biggrin:
> *


Which one?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2007, 08:40 AM~7346585
> *I LOWRIDE MR. VIOLENCE ASK YOUR BOY BABYHUEY
> 
> YOUR THE VIOLENT ONE YOU IN THE WRONG SPORT- MAN UP AND PUT YOUR # UP THEN. MAYBE A HOTDOG EATTING CONTEST WOULD SUIT U BETTER.
> ...


i dont need heat....

i got enough temper when i go someone really gettin hurt...

but ask anyone im prolly thee most mellow guy you will meet..


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 25 2007, 11:31 AM~7347250
> *i dont need heat....
> 
> i got enough temper when i go someone really gettin hurt...
> ...


I know you dont need heat, I remember on the way to the acrop you showed us your switch blade if the stab dont get em the rust on the blade will surely give them lockjaw :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 24 2007, 11:48 PM~7345490
> *Im now doing custom murals this one was for copone cad :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of car is that?any body know?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 25 2007, 03:04 PM~7348771
> *what kind of car is that?any body know?
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 25 2007, 03:04 PM~7348771
> *what kind of car is that?any body know?
> *


looks like a 63 convertable


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 25 2007, 05:06 PM~7348780
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


you don't know? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 25 2007, 03:08 PM~7348790
> *you don't know? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its a chipper thats all im saying and back off my 48 limo on ebay too :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THEM CAR HAULERS ARE LOOKIN NICE BOYZ


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2007, 03:25 PM~7348866
> *THEM CAR HAULERS ARE LOOKIN NICE BOYZ
> *


Im gunna hop mine int he pit its going in to trick my truck soon ha ha ha


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD STUFF PLAYER!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 25 2007, 04:06 PM~7348780
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


UH LETS SEE IT A NO ITSA DAMN ITS A63DROP WHAT UP TONY,BOTH OF YOU.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DONT HOLD BACK NOW!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Feb 25 2007, 03:55 PM~7348707
> *I know you dont need heat, I remember on the way to the acrop you showed us your switch blade if the stab dont get em the rust on the blade will surely give them lockjaw :thumbsup:
> *


nah i dont even need that,besides that weekend portland police took it from me..

thats ok im gettin another and this time a better one.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 25 2007, 04:04 PM~7348771
> *what kind of car is that?any body know?
> *


id say a 63 impala :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 25 2007, 05:18 PM~7349146
> *:biggrin:
> id say a 63 impala :biggrin:
> *


x2 cause they have the dip in the middle of the trunk.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

WTF.................been gone for a lil while and come back to this shyt. damn the wifey sitting here asking what is going on. 

Big Tony and Ryan she wanted to say hello!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 25 2007, 11:07 PM~7351691
> *WTF.................been gone for a lil while and come back to this shyt. damn the wifey sitting here asking what is going on.
> 
> Big Tony and Ryan she wanted to say hello!
> *


Same shit everybody is freinds than bam bullshit starts again, never ending cycle. :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 25 2007, 09:07 PM~7351691
> *WTF.................been gone for a lil while and come back to this shyt. damn the wifey sitting here asking what is going on.
> 
> Big Tony and Ryan she wanted to say hello!
> *


Whats up wifey and 509 u know we all friends in here


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 25 2007, 11:12 PM~7351757
> *Whats up wifey and 509 u know we all friends in here
> *


I know that, its just the ego maniacs that cant calm the fuck down.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 25 2007, 09:10 PM~7351732
> *Same shit everybody is freinds than bam bullshit starts again, never ending cycle. :uh:
> *


WTF bro..... the wifey saying hello and you dissing.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 25 2007, 09:14 PM~7351780
> *I know that, its just the ego maniacs that cant calm the fuck down.
> *


so i'm a maniac now..... not yet :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 25 2007, 11:18 PM~7351838
> *WTF bro..... the wifey saying hello and you dissing.
> *


I wasent talking about you bro :roflmao: I was talking about the shit you missed.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good talkin today pimp *LORIDIN69*


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2007, 09:47 PM~7352148
> *good talkin today pimp
> *


IM COOL. ITS UP TO YOU RIDER ARE YOU COOL??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

so hows the weather up there J?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2007, 11:51 PM~7352203
> *so hows the weather up there J?
> *


Slushy snow, put my ds back on my daily last weekend cause it was real nice now I need to take them off again. :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WORDS OF A REAL NW RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 25 2007, 09:49 PM~7352185
> *IM COOL. ITS UP TO YOU RIDER ARE YOU COOL??
> *



COOL AS A CUCUMBER, JUST SAY YOUR SORRY AND ADMIT U CANT TOUCH THIS, SO IT BRINGS U DOWN TO FAKE SCREEN NAMES....


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2007, 10:09 PM~7352385
> *COOL AS A CUCUMBER, SPENCER JUST SAY YOUR SORRY AND ADMIT U CANT TOUCH THIS, SO IT BRINGS U DOWN TO FAKE SCREEN NAMES....
> 
> U NEED A CUP OF LARENGIDSE
> ...


YOU JUST KEEP GOING AND GOING. IM DONE PEOPLE. THIS GUY DONT GET IT. YOU BETTER HOPE THAT SPENCER DOESNT SEE WHAT YOU WROTE. THATS ALL I CAN SAY.EVERBODY HAS AKED YOU TO CHILL<BUT YOU DONT LISTEN.. I WISH YOU COULD JUST CHILL..  I WISH YOU LUCK...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

QUIT PLAYING GAMES


POST ONE CAR U DONE :0 U NEED TO CHILL JUST CHILL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

both yall stop actin like kids 


GROW UP AND ACT LIKE THE ADULTS YOU ARE

RIDER THIS MEANS YOU TOO,

THE SHIT CHILL OUT

DAMN ITS PRETTY SAD WHEN I HAVE TO GET YA BOTH IN CHECK LIKE IM TALKIN TO KIDS,,,IF I WANTED TO DEAL WITH THAT I WOULD WORK IN A *FUCKIN *DAYCARE!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DAYCARE? SORRY MY DADDY DIDNT TEACH ME MUCH, BUT HE DID TEACH TO STAND UP FOR MY SELF IM DONE WITH U.2. REAL DONE - GET ME OFF YOUR MIND... I KNOW ITS HARD YOU THE ONLY ONE TELLEM ME TO CHILL UNLESS U GOT INVISIBLE FRIENDS :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :banghead: :nono: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 25 2007, 10:55 PM~7352726
> *both yall stop actin like kids
> GROW UP AND ACT LIKE THE ADULTS YOU ARE
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IM COOL. HE JUST CANT STOP.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 25 2007, 10:55 PM~7352726
> *both yall stop actin like kids
> GROW UP AND ACT LIKE THE ADULTS YOU ARE
> 
> ...


You would be a CHIMO if you worked in a FUCKIN DAYCARE SICKO


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2007, 01:24 AM~7352828
> *You would be a CHIMO if you worked in a FUCKIN DAYCARE SICKO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

THIS IS ALL I GOT TO SAY IS 

















BIGTIME HYDRAULICS IS IN THE FUCKIN HOUSE. WHATS UP TO THE NORTHWEST RIDERS ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 26 2007, 12:03 AM~7352756
> *DAYCARE? SORRY MY DADDY DIDNT TEACH ME MUCH, BUT HE DID TEACH TO STAND UP FOR MY SELF GARY IM DONE WITH U.2. REAL DONE - GET ME OFF YOUR MIND... I KNOW ITS HARD  YOU THE ONLY ONE TELLEM ME TO CHILL UNLESS U GOT INVISIBLE FRIENDS  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :banghead:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :barf:
> *


you know what i mean big homie....and i didnt mean to sound like an ass on the phone either,,,,,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 26 2007, 12:18 AM~7352808
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IM COOL. HE JUST CANT STOP.
> *


just chill,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2007, 12:24 AM~7352828
> *You would be a CHIMO if you worked in a FUCKIN DAYCARE SICKO
> *


homie i got enough child care with my nieces and nephews under my belt to work in a daycare..... :biggrin: 
im the youngest of 10 kids remember,i was the babysitter my brothers and sisters called first...

and i aint no chimo since i aint no sicko...... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

damn seems like this topic is going to shit alot of arguing going on I thought we were suppose to make things better not worse. :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

sorry big trey!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 26 2007, 04:00 PM~7356672
> *sorry big trey!!
> *


It's cool man but I jus really want to see people getting along in here to help our lowriding community...so has anyone done anything or are we gonna do something?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

this just in RIDER CHRONICLES lac on MTV soon on "PARENTAL CONTROL" and in SUMTHIN ELSE ina couple monthes!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 26 2007, 03:45 PM~7356955
> *this just in RIDER CHRONICLES lac on MTV soon on "PARENTAL CONTROL" and  in SUMTHIN ELSE ina couple monthes!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

so what's going on NW. what's the deal with all this bullshit going on. i thought this was suppose to be a family thang not a i'm my own person thang........... damn everybody just chill.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 26 2007, 07:18 PM~7358189
> *so what's going on NW. what's the deal with all this bullshit going on. i thought this was suppose to be a family thang not a i'm my own person thang........... damn everybody just chill.
> *


X2 that's what I was saying


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

and shes a single


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

see the inside cameras :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 26 2007, 10:42 PM~7360730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: :tears: i still miss that car soo much,,,at least ill get to see it on tv also.. :biggrin: 


im just wishin i could have bought it :tears:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

when is it on tv????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 26 2007, 09:42 PM~7360730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She could have atleast stuck her but out while holding the stick LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

my thoughts exactly- should be on TV in a week or two


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 27 2007, 11:06 AM~7363555
> *my thoughts exactly- should be on TV in a week or two
> *


sweet... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

keep a look out


----------



## Peter North (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 27 2007, 07:46 PM~7367994
> *keep a look out
> *


Whats the exact date?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 27 2007, 07:46 PM~7367994
> *keep a look out
> *


did they give you any other info homie.?

ima search through the guide and place a reminder on all episodes...

someone better record it too!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

possibility on Friday


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 27 2007, 08:45 PM~7368575
> *possibility on Friday
> *


aight but im settin a reminder for every episode so i can catch it.... :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 26 2007, 10:40 PM~7360710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

post the time and the day , uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 26 2007, 09:42 PM~7360730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id hit it :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 28 2007, 12:13 AM~7370420
> *id hit it :cheesy:
> *


he was talkin bout the car being a single...

its a single pump.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 28 2007, 12:01 AM~7370591
> *he was talkin bout the car being a single...
> 
> its a single pump.... :biggrin:
> *


I but all you would get is a single pump in that broad b4 u nut LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 28 2007, 01:04 AM~7370605
> *I but all you would get is a single pump in that broad b4 u nut LOL
> *


who me?


no more like a single night before i do.... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

his nut pumpin right now!!!! hahhahhaaa


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 28 2007, 01:11 AM~7370637
> *his nut pumpin right now!!!! hahhahhaaa
> *


lol no i dont think so homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Feb 27 2007, 10:10 PM~7369431
> *post the time and the day , uffin:
> *


X-2


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 28 2007, 12:04 AM~7370605
> *I but all you would get is a single pump in that broad b4 u nut LOL
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: thank you for the clarification big Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 28 2007, 09:53 AM~7372284
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: thank you for the clarification big Tony :thumbsup:
> *


lol fuckin chino......:roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 28 2007, 10:09 AM~7372867
> *:roflmao:
> *


HEY!!! you stop laughing and post the time and date :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 28 2007, 05:40 PM~7375637
> *HEY!!! you stop laughing and post the time and date  :angry: :biggrin:
> *


i believe he said friday..... :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT FOR THE NORTHWEST


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup big homie..


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

updates on my caddy's engine... look in my sig' below


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nice job- caddy motors r no joke!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no doubt they can be a pain in the ass..


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 2 2007, 10:21 AM~7390337
> *nice job- caddy motors r no joke!!!
> *


thanks... fo' real, theres wires and hoses going everywhere. and if you dont know something, your S.O.L. until you find somebody that does know. and dont even think about calling the dealer, because they dont know anything about the ol' skools.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 3 2007, 01:19 AM~7395548
> *thanks... fo' real, theres wires and hoses going everywhere. and if you dont know something, your S.O.L. until you find somebody that does know. and dont even think about calling the dealer, because they dont know anything about the ol' skools.
> *


cant wait to see it cruisin again lil homie... :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 21 2006, 11:56 PM~6615531
> *LAW ENFORCEMENT SEES IT THAT WAY IS THE WORST- CHECK OUT KILLAS TOPIC ABOUT WHAT WE ARE TRYIN TO DO- WEED OUT THE PEOPLE WOULD FUCK IT UP-  GREAT INPUT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



Is that the truth???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 26 2007, 03:45 PM~7356955
> *this just in RIDER CHRONICLES lac on MTV soon on "PARENTAL CONTROL" and  in SUMTHIN ELSE ina couple monthes!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sometime in April keep a look out!!

Also used in a universal studio video w/rollerz57 drop!! TBA :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 15 2007, 04:02 PM~7486196
> *sometime in April keep a look out!!
> 
> Also used in a universal studio video w/rollerz57 drop!! TBA :biggrin:
> *



keep us informed


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U KNOW IT...... 67IMPALA JUST NOTICED- LOVE THE CAR CLUB NAME UNDER THE AVI HAHA- THEN LOOK AT MINE -U CRAZY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 15 2007, 05:02 PM~7486196
> *sometime in April keep a look out!!
> 
> Also used in a universal studio video w/rollerz57 drop!! TBA :biggrin:
> *


nw rides go hollywood..... :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

'bout time we got on the map!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FINALLY NW gettin exposed- beyond LRM Pictures now people see we aint messin round up here. First time for Truucha to come up too. 07 gonna be hottt!!! dont forget the CHRONICLES always spreading the word about the pacific wunderland


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 16 2007, 08:05 PM~7494233
> *nw rides go hollywood..... :biggrin:
> *



what up my friend!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 17 2007, 09:00 AM~7495974
> *what up my friend!!
> *


same ol same ol...

gettin orders together for folks,and dealin with lazy ass older ppl that make me look like a rocket scientist.. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

congrats to Cisco (Woodside) and family for a 7 pd 11 oz baby boy on friday- best of luck homie!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 18 2007, 09:18 AM~7500461
> *congrats to Cisco (Woodside) and family for a 7 pd 11 oz baby boy on friday- best of luck homie!!!
> *


CONGRATS WOODSIDE..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SUP RYAN, KILLA AND STUBBY(vengence)!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 22 2007, 08:03 AM~7528993
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 22 2007, 08:43 AM~7528862
> *SUP RYAN, KILLA AND STUBBY(vengence)!!!!!!!!
> *


:wave: sup cleanup....... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHOA LOOK WHAT I FOUND..


OOPPSSS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 2 2007, 07:34 PM~8698420
> *WHOA LOOK WHAT I FOUND..
> OOPPSSS
> *


oh the memories... :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## finewine89 (Jun 20, 2010)

Royal image of seattle want to help out n we down to stop the bad faces on lowriding


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

back from the dead :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

just got my daily driver back from the Pinstriper.. TTT for the NW riders


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

^^ DOPE!!!!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

^^ DOPE!!!!!


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 20 2011, 10:20 AM~20380942
> *just got my daily driver back from the Pinstriper.. TTT for the NW riders
> 
> 
> ...


That Looks Good! Where did you go to get it done?


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 21 2011, 12:32 PM~20389766
> *That Looks Good! Where did you go to get it done?
> *


thanks bro. I got it done by Mitch Kim in Portland, OR. He has been pinstriping close to 40 years so his work is super clean and hes a real cool and humble cat. I would definately recommend him if you are in oregon or close by


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 22 2011, 02:09 PM~20397485
> *thanks bro. I got it done by Mitch Kim in Portland, OR. He has been pinstriping close to 40 years so his work is super clean and hes a real cool and humble cat. I would definately recommend him if you are in oregon or close by
> *


Whats his prices like homie?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the nw :biggrin:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2011, 10:00 AM~20408206
> *ttt for the nw :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## epperson36 (Jan 18, 2011)

My cars not done yet but would be down to help


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by epperson36_@Apr 26 2011, 12:50 PM~20423938
> *My cars not done yet but would be down to help
> *


What kind of car are you working on?


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 22 2011, 02:09 PM~20397485
> *thanks bro. I got it done by Mitch Kim in Portland, OR. He has been pinstriping close to 40 years so his work is super clean and hes a real cool and humble cat. I would definately recommend him if you are in oregon or close by
> *


Do u have any contact info for him? Daily looks good homie.


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 20 2011, 10:20 AM~20380942
> *just got my daily driver back from the Pinstriper.. TTT for the NW riders
> 
> 
> ...


who striped that my man,shit looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

any one need some 13x7 red anodized spokes new tires pm me ill send you some pics in oregon by albany


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Common Sense_@May 1 2011, 10:14 AM~20459123
> *who striped that my man,shit looks sick  :thumbsup:
> *


Mitch Kim, Portland Oregon


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2011, 04:40 PM~20398221
> *Whats his prices like homie?
> *


$400 for that. Hes prolly not the cheapest around here but definately one of the best in my opinion.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 17 2011, 02:58 PM~20572235
> *$400 for that. Hes prolly not the cheapest around here but definately one of the best in my opinion.
> *


Its nice work,


----------

